# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  قرار عمومی اعضای سایت برنامه نویس در نمایشگاه الکامپ 2009

## Behrouz_Rad

با سلام.
نمایشگاه الکامپ 2009 از 3 تا 7 آذر در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار میشه.

به همین بهانه برای دیدار دوستان قراری ترتیب داده شده که زمان و مکان آن به شرح ذیل است:

*جمعه 6 آذر 1388، ساعت 12:00.*

مکان قرار بر روی نقشه ی ذیل با علامت ضربدر قرمز مشخص شده است:



به امید دیدار دوستان  :لبخند:

----------


## Pr0grammer

من روز پنجشنبه یا جمعه (5 یا 6 آذر) رو پیشنهاد میکنم...

خودمم هم احتمالا میام...

----------


## Felony

فکر کنم پنجشنبه بهتر باشه .

لطفا تاپیک رو اعلان کنید تا دیگر کاربران مطلع بشن .

----------


## Pr0grammer

محل قرار هم باید مشخص بشه!


اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد الکامپ :
http://www.iranelecomp.ir


دومین دیدار عمومی سال 86 (نمایشگاه الکامپ 2007) :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=82663

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

سلام
ترجيحا زمانش زمانش 5شنبه پنجم آذر بعدازظهر يا جمعه باشه. که فکر کنم جمعه ششم آذر بهتر باشه.

----------


## Felony

> محل قرار هم باید مشخص بشه!


هنوز که نقشه نمایشگاه نیومده ...

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام

اگر ممكنه جمعه يا 5شنبه بزارين تا كسايي كه شاغل هستند هم بتونند بيان... :قلب:  :بوس: 

http://www.iranelecomp.ir
 
   محل برگراری: تهران - محل دائمی نمايشگاه بين المللی  جمهوری اسلامي يران
  تاريخ برگزاري: 7-3   آذرماه 1388
  ساعت بازديد:  9 صبح الي 16 بعدازظهر!!!!
 
ايران رو چطوري نوشتن!!! خجالت هم نمي كشن  :قهقهه: 
چقدر هم غلط املايي داره!! :قهقهه: 

يعني تا ساعت 4 بعدازظهر بازه!!!! :متعجب:  :متعجب: 

دمتون گرم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ali.akhbary

به نظر منم اگه جمعه باشه بهتره.
چون هم ادارات تعطيله. هم دوستان *شهرستاني* مي تونند بيان. :بوس:

----------


## Felony

> به نظر منم اگه جمعه باشه بهتره.
> چون هم ادارات تعطيله. هم دوستان شهرستاني مي تونند بيان.


اتفاقا دوستان شهرستانی نمیتونن بیان ، اگه 5 شنبه برای نمایشگاه بیان تهران و جمعه قرار باشه کی برگردن ؟

فکر کنم پنجشنبه بهتر باشه .

----------


## alisebt

> اتفاقا دوستان شهرستانی نمیتونن بیان ، اگه 5 شنبه برای نمایشگاه بیان تهران و جمعه قرار باشه کی برگردن ؟
> 
> فکر کنم پنجشنبه بهتر باشه .



خداوکیلی آخر استدلال بود. دمت گرم.
پس بهتره 4 شنبه بیان که پنج شنبه سر قرار باشن، جمعه هم برگردن خونشون. :چشمک:

----------


## Felony

:لبخند گشاده!: آقا یه چیزی من حواسم نبود که شنبه تعطیل رسمیه ( عید قربان ) همون جمعه بهترین روزه .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.من از 3 تا 7 حضور دارم چون غرفه داریم باید باشم!! پس هرروزی باشه من هم هستم.مکانش هم همون مکان پارسال باشه خیلی خوبه.کنار استخر. بعد از مسجد

----------


## vcldeveloper

> محل قرار هم باید مشخص بشه!


ما در محل نمایشگاه های بین المللی مشکل تعیین مکان نداریم؛ چون محل قبلی قرار ثابت هست. مشکل تعیین مکان در نمایشگاه کتاب که در مصلی امام خمینی برگزار می شد، وجود داشت.

محل این گردهمایی، مثل سال گذشته، ضلع غربی جایگاه مراسم (رو به روی استخر، به سمت مسجد) هست:


ضربدر قرمز بر روی نقشه مکان گردهمایی را مشخص میکنه (تصویر مربوط به گردهمایی پارسال هست، و توسط آقای مداح منتشر شده).

@بهروز راد؛ لطفا این تصویر را در پست اول تاپیک قرار بده، مرسی.

----------


## _babak_

سلام. 
منم با جمعه حوالي ساعت 11   موافقم....

----------


## vcldeveloper

روز جمعه ساعت 12 ظهر وقت خوبی میتونه باشه

----------


## powerboy2988

> روز جمعه ساعت 12 ظهر وقت خوبی میتونه باشه


زمان خیلی خوبیه.............. :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## ali.akhbary

البته مال آلبوم آقاي كشاورز هست
خيلي جالبه.

----------


## arsalansalar

چون شنبه تعطيله بهتر همون جمعه باشه.
آخر استدلاله ها :کف کرده!:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> البته مال آلبوم آقاي كشاورز هست



تصویر موجود در آلبوم مربوط به نمایشگاه کتاب در مصلی هست، نه نمایشگاه بین المللی.

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ...
من هم هستم ... فكركنم جمعه ساعت 9 صبح يا 10 خوب باشه ... به اميد ديدار

----------


## Touska

حیف باز هم نمیشه ، ما امسال دوستان را از نزدیک ملاقات کنیم ، مخصوص علی آقا :)

----------


## salehbagheri

داشتم تاپيکهاي مربوط به سالهاي قبل گردهمايي رو ديد ميزدم که با شکايت (غيرمستقيم) چندتن از بانوان روبرو شدم!

بانوان گرامي هم اگه تمايل به شرکت در گردهمايي دارند همين جا تشکيل گروه بدهند! تا عدم هماهنگي پيش نياد!

----------


## alinaghiha

ما هم پايه ايم ما كه مرخصي ميگيريم روز تعطيلم نبود فداي سرتون

----------


## hdv212

منم حتما میام، فقط انصافا مثل پارسال بی روح نباشه (البته اولش من بودم، بعدش از دوستان خداحافظی کردم رفتم توی غرفه مون)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فقط انصافا مثل پارسال بی روح نباشه


من همین جا رسما از عزیزان ارواح و اجنه تقاضا می کنم در تاریخ مشخص شده سر قرار حاضر بشند، و حالی به مجلس بدند، تا گردهمایی ما بی روح نباشه  :چشمک:

----------


## powerboy2988

من كه خيلي مشتاق ديدن دوستان هستم........

----------


## h.alizadeh

اگه قرار سه شنبه یا چهارشنبه باشه شاید منم بیام.
(5شنبه و جمعه کنکور ازمایشی هست.)





> بانوان گرامي هم اگه تمايل به شرکت در گردهمايي دارند همين جا تشکيل گروه بدهند! تا عدم هماهنگي پيش نياد!


(هما هستم و دخترم  ؛ خوشحال میشم خانومای دیگه م باشند.. :لبخند: .)

----------


## z_bluestar

من خیلی دوست دارم شرکت کنم و دوستانو از نزدیک ببینم. جمعه ساعت 14 کلاسم شروع می شه . 
یه جوری برنامه ریزی کنید که من هم بتونم شرکت کنم  :چشمک: 
بعد این تاپیک رو یه جــایی بذارید که دوستان ببینند

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بعد این تاپیک رو یه جــایی بذارید که دوستان ببینند


زمانی که تاریخ و ساعت قطعی شد، تاپیک بصورت اطلاعیه در میاد. الان اگر به این صورت اطلاعیه بشه، بیشتر باعث سردرگم شدن کاربران میشه، چون هر کی برای خودش یک روز و ساعت میگه، و فقط مکان قطعی شده.

----------


## Bahmany

سلام
آقا ما تو سالن شماره 7 منتظر دوستان هستیم 
ضمنا حتما خودم هم افتخار این رو دارم که کنار دوستان باشم

به امید دیدار

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
ترافیک نمایشگاه یکی از معضلاته ، پارسال بخاطر ترافیک خ سئول نتونستم به قرار برسم بنابراین جمعه صبح بنظرم زمان مناسبی باشه

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

فکر مي کنم مديرا فقط مي تونن راي بدن، درسته؟!
بالاي صفحه نوشته شده "رای دهنده: 6. شما نمی توانید در این رای گیری رای بدهید"  :متفکر:  وقتي هم که نتايج رو ديدم همه مدير بودن.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فکر مي کنم مديرا فقط مي تونن راي بدن، درسته؟!
> بالاي صفحه نوشته شده "رای دهنده: 6. شما نمی توانید در این رای گیری رای بدهید"  وقتي هم که نتايج رو ديدم همه مدير بودن.


نه، همه باید بتونند رای بدند. نظرسنجی رو من خودم درست کردم، گزینه ایی برای محدود کردن رای دهندگان نداره!

کاربر دیگه ایی هم این مشکل رو دار؟

----------


## sari-1369

این پیغامو میده :

رای دهنده: *6*. شما نمی توانید در این رای گیری رای بدهید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این پیغامو میده :
> 
> رای دهنده: *6*. شما نمی توانید در این رای گیری رای بدهید


بله، بررسی کردم، دیدم کاربران عادی امکان شرکت در نظرسنجی های ارسال شده در تالار گفتگو با مسئولان را ندارند. موضوع در دست بررسی هست، تا این مشکل برطرف بشه.

----------


## m.hamidreza

> روز جمعه ساعت 12 ظهر وقت خوبی میتونه باشه


اگه این ساعت بخواد باشه ناهار هم میدین پس!  :لبخند:  خیلی خوبه من استقبال میکنم.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فکر مي کنم مديرا فقط مي تونن راي بدن، درسته؟!
> بالاي صفحه نوشته شده "رای دهنده: 6. شما نمی توانید در این رای گیری رای بدهید"  وقتي هم که نتايج رو ديدم همه مدير بودن.


آقای کرامتی مشکل مربوطه را اصلاح کردند. الان همه کاربران می تونند رای بدند.




> اگه این ساعت بخواد باشه ناهار هم میدین پس!


چرا که نه؟! البته اینکه به حساب کی باشه، اون مهمه  :چشمک:  ما که اگر بخوایم بیایم، از شهرستان میایم، و مهمانیم؛ شما و سایر دوستان ساکن تهران می تونید درباره چگونگی پرداخت هزینه های ناهار مذاکره کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## softkadeh

سلام

آقا من که هیچی نفهمیدم . بگید ببینیم کی ؟ ساعت چند ؟ و  کجا باید باشم ؟

----------


## Felony

> سلام
> 
> آقا من که هیچی نفهمیدم . بگید ببینیم کی ؟ ساعت چند ؟ و  کجا باید باشم ؟


هنوز تاریخ و زمان معلوم نیست ، پیگیر پست اول تاپیک باشید .

----------


## masoud.t123

روز جمعه صبح به نظر بنده خوبه ولی فک کنم شلوغ باشه. :متفکر:

----------


## m.hamidreza

> چرا که نه؟! البته اینکه به حساب کی باشه، اون مهمه  ما که اگر بخوایم بیایم، از شهرستان میایم، و مهمانیم؛ شما و سایر دوستان ساکن تهران می تونید درباره چگونگی پرداخت هزینه های ناهار مذاکره کنید


 :گیج: 
هیچ مشکلی نیست برادر، ما فقط به دوستان شهرستانی ناهار میدیم تهرانی ها هم از خونه شون ناهار بیارن مگر اینکه یه یارانه ای به تهرانی ها اختصاص داده بشه؛ اینجاست که نقش برادر کرامتی پررنگ میشه!  :بامزه:

----------


## powerboy2988

> چرا که نه؟! البته اینکه به حساب کی باشه، اون مهمه  ما که اگر بخوایم بیایم، از شهرستان میایم، و مهمانیم؛ شما و سایر دوستان ساکن تهران می تونید درباره چگونگی پرداخت هزینه های ناهار مذاکره کنید


بابا يك كيك و نوشابه يا نون و ماست كه اين حرفارو نداره!!!!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

شما تو چشم هاي ما جاي داري  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: (البته با همه ي دوستان)  :قهقهه:

----------


## Felony

> هیچ مشکلی نیست برادر، ما فقط به دوستان شهرستانی ناهار میدیم تهرانی ها هم از خونه شون ناهار بیارن مگر اینکه یه یارانه ای به تهرانی ها اختصاص داده بشه؛ اینجاست که نقش برادر کرامتی پررنگ میشه!


 :قهقهه: دوستان تهرانی به قول خودمون تعارف شاه عبدالعظیمی نزنید ، من الان خودم اومدم شهرستان برای دانشگاه و مهمان حساب میشم ، اگر میدونستم همشهری هام اینقد با مرامن میگفتم همه بچه ها تو کنکور شهرستان بزنن  :چشمک: 

 :قلب: البته این فقط شوخی بود ، دوستانی که از شهرستان قدم رنجه میکنن رو سر ما جا دارن .

----------


## hdv212

دوستان، این رو هم مد نظر داشته باشید که زمان صبح برای عزیزانی که شهرستانی هستند ممکنه باعث بشه به موقع به قرار نرسند.
بر همین اساس، یک پیشنهاد هم دارم، اگه بشه برنامه ای زمانبندی شده از قرار ملاقات تنظیم بشه خیلی بهتره، اینطوری دوستانی که نتونستن به موقع بیان سر قرار، طبق برنامه زمانبندی بدونن، بعدش کجا باید دنبال بچه های سایت بگردن، یا حداقل کسانی که حضورشون صد در صدی هست، یه تلفنی، موبایلی چیزی بذارن که دوستان بتونن همدیگر رو پیدا کنند.
نظرتون چیه ؟

----------


## kh1387

سلام دوستان
اگه روز 4 شنبه باشه من حتما میام
روز پنجشنبه امتحان دارم ساعت 2 عصر. :ناراحت: 
روز جمعه امتحان دارم ساعت 8 صبح :افسرده: 
اگه صبح پنجشنبه باشه میام. :بوس: 
در خدمت دوستان هم هستیم. :لبخند:  :چشمک:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> هیچ مشکلی نیست برادر، ما فقط به دوستان شهرستانی ناهار میدیم تهرانی ها هم از خونه شون ناهار بیارن


شما به ما شهرستانی ها ناهار بده، من وکیل تهرانی ها نیستم. گرسنه ماندنشان به من مربوط نمیشه، می تونند از مدیر کل سایت طلب ناهار کنند.



> بر همین اساس، یک پیشنهاد هم دارم، اگه بشه برنامه ای زمانبندی شده از قرار ملاقات تنظیم بشه خیلی بهتره، اینطوری دوستانی که نتونستن به موقع بیان سر قرار، طبق برنامه زمانبندی بدونن، بعدش کجا باید دنبال بچه های سایت بگردن


معمولش این هست که همیشه دوستان مدتی طولانی در همان محل قرار منتظر میشند، و اکثر صحبت ها همانجا انجام میشه، بخصوص که در نمایشگاه بین المللی، محل قرار کنار جایگاه هست، و میشه از فضای جایگاه برای نشستن استفاده کرد. پس اگر کسی راس ساعت مقرر هم نرسه، معمولا تا نیم ساعت یا حتی یک ساعت بعد از ساعت مشخص شده هم دوستان در محل قرار حاضر هستند.



> یا حداقل کسانی که حضورشون صد در صدی هست، یه تلفنی، موبایلی چیزی بذارن که دوستان بتونن همدیگر رو پیدا کنند.


بله، با این نظر موافقم.

@ بهروز راد؛ قبلا یک سیم کارت ایرانسل برای این قبیل امور داشتی، آمدنت هم که قطعی هست،پس یه محبتی کن و آن شماره را اینجا قرار بده، البته مثل اون سال فراموش نکن که سیم کارت را به تلفن بزنی!  :چشمک:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> @ بهروز راد؛ قبلا یک سیم کارت ایرانسل برای این قبیل امور داشتی، آمدنت هم که قطعی هست،پس یه محبتی کن و آن شماره را اینجا قرار بده، البته مثل اون سال فراموش نکن که سیم کارت را به تلفن بزنی!


بنده اون سال، بس که در افاضات شما در مورد دنیای دات نت و دلفی غرق شده بودم، گذاشتن سیم کارت رو فراموش کرده بودم :D
ولی چشم برادر، وقتی که تاپیک به نتیجه ی قطعی رسید، شمارم رو قرار میدم :)

موفق باشید.

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

من خودم که نميتونم بيام. اما 2 تا پيشنهادي داشتم.
اول اينکه بهتره يکي از بچه ها يه دفتري، چيزي بياره که بچه ها توش يادگاري بنويسن و آخر دفتر مثلا عکس هايي که گرفتيد رو بچسبونيد. (چون خودم تا حالا نيومدم، نميدونم که همچين کاري تو ديدارهاي قبلي  انجام ميشده يا نه)
و دوم اينکه اگه بتونيد صحبت هاي بچه ها رو ضبط کنيد و روي سايت قرار بديد که کسايي که نيومدن هم بفهمند چي شده خيلي خوب ميشه.

----------


## Pr0grammer

> اول اينکه بهتره يکي از بچه ها يه دفتري، چيزي بياره که بچه ها توش يادگاري بنويسن و آخر دفتر مثلا عکس هايي که گرفتيد رو بچسبونيد.
> دوم اينکه اگه بتونيد صحبت هاي بچه ها رو ضبط کنيد و روي سايت قرار بديد که کسايي که نيومدن هم بفهمند چي شده خيلي خوب ميشه.


احتمالا پیشنهاد سومتون پخش زنده در شبکه سه بود  :لبخند گشاده!: 

البته من با نوشتن یه متن یادگاری در دفتر موافقم...

----------


## Felony

> البته من با نوشتن یه متن یادگاری در دفتر موافقم...


میشه این متن ها رو به همراه عکس های هر سال در تاپیک مربوط به اون بازدید قرار داد ، برای بچه ها یادگاری میشه ( مخصوصا برای کم سن و سال ها مثل خودم ) .

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

برگزاری حرکات موذون نقاشی و کاردستی خمیر بازی امضای یادگاری

----------


## Felony

> برگزاری حرکات موذون نقاشی و کاردستی خمیر بازی امضای یادگاری


 :لبخند گشاده!: اگر میخواین تو همین تاپیک یارکشی کنیم یه دست گل کوچیک هم بزنیم !

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> *Pr0grammer*
> احتمالا پیشنهاد سومتون پخش زنده در شبکه سه بود


چون به احتمال 99 درصد خودم نميام ، پس پخش زنده در شبکه 3 هم خود به خود کنسل ميشه  :بامزه: 
درمورد پيشنهاد دومم ، چون سايت بخشي به عنوان پادکست نداره ، فکر کنم موافقت نشه واسه همين يه داوطلب مي خوام که اين کارو براي من انجام بده.



> *obalitjoOon*
>  برگزاری حرکات موذون نقاشی و کاردستی خمیر بازی امضای یادگاری


اگه قراره اين کارارو نکنيد ميريد اونجا چيکار؟!!! کيفش به نقاشي و جايزه هست ديگه :دي




> *SilverSoft*
> اگر میخواین تو همین تاپیک یارکشی کنیم یه دست گل کوچیک هم بزنیم !


ايده اي واسه خودشا! :)) *جام برنامه نويس*

راستي هرکي که دستش ميرسه، تگ هاي اين تاپيک رو بيشتر کنه. فکر کنم 2 تا تگ اونوم يکي فارسي يکي انگليسي کم باشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

خب، قکر می کنم بهتر هست که تکلیف روز و ساعت مشخص بشه. با توجه به نظرسنجی موجود در تاپیک، ظرف 3 روز گذشته، 29 نفر در نظرسنجی شرکت کردند، و از این بین، بالای 60 درصد به روز جمعه رای دادند.
در بین افرادی که روز جمعه را انتخاب کردند، حدودا 50 درصدشان به ساعت 12 تا 14 رای دادند. بعضی از دوستانی هم که به جمعه صبح رای دادند (مثل آقای صادقیان، یا tarhebartar)، به گفته خودشان در نمایشگاه غرفه دارند، و به احتمال زیاد امکان حضور در ساعت 12 تا 14 روز جمعه هم برایشان فراهم هست.

با توجه به اینکه اختلاف آراء هم بالا هست، و فکر نمی کنم در چند روز باقیمانده از نظرسنجی تفاوتی در رتبه گزینه ها ایجاد بشه، فکر می کنم بهتر هست که امروز تاریخ *جمعه 6 آذر، ساعت 12 تا 14* را به عنوان زمان گردهمایی اعلام کنیم.

اگر دوستان نظری دارند، یا هنوز میخوان در نظرسنجی شرکت کنند، لطفا تا ساعت 12 شب امشب در همین تاپیک نظرشان را اعلام کنند. بعد از آن، نظرسنجی را می بندم، و اگر مشکلی وجود نداشته باشه، همین تاریخ را به عنوان زمان گردهمایی اعلام می کنم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

*خب، پس زمان گردهمایی شد روز جمعه 6 آذر 1388، ساعت 12 تا 14.
*
بهروز جان، لطفا زمان مربوطه را در پست اول تاپیک اعلام کن.

با تشکر

----------


## powerboy2988

> با توجه به اینکه اختلاف آراء هم بالا هست، و فکر نمی کنم در چند روز باقیمانده از نظرسنجی تفاوتی در رتبه گزینه ها ایجاد بشه، فکر می کنم بهتر هست که امروز تاریخ *جمعه 6 آذر، ساعت 12 تا 14* را به عنوان زمان گردهمایی اعلام کنیم.


ممنون از زحمتي كه مي كشيد.... 
زمانش خيلي مناسبه ... هم واسه شهرستاني ها و هم تهراني ها........

فقط يك نكته اساسي مي مونه ....

اونم اينكه ناهار چي ميدين ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sarkhosh

منم هستم.
خوش باشید

----------


## kh1387

این شماره منه
09377729877
ولی عصر 5 شنبه و روز جمعه نمی تونم بیام
از سه شنبه در تهران در خدمت دوستان هستیم.
دیگه معرفت آقای بهروز راد و کشاور و دیگر دوستانه که زمانی رو تصویب کنند که منم بتونم بیام.
قبلا از همکاریتون سپاسگذارم

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

خیلی دوست دارم میتونستم و میومدم
ولی هر وقت میتینگ شد واسه من کاری پیش اومد :ناراحت: 
حتما یادگاری تو یه دفتر بذارین و در سایت قرار بدید
خوش بگذره :ناراحت:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اونم اينكه ناهار چي ميدين ؟


شما که آدرس خودتون رو نوشتید "تهران"، ما باید از شما بپرسیم، نه شما از ما!

----------


## Alirs1

خیلی ممنون بابت اطلاع رسانی نمایشگاه همین امروز تو فکرش بودم که خبرش و دیدم
فقط این قضیه ناهار جدیه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

> دوستان زیاد جالب نیست حرف نهار و غذا این حرف ها رو بزنیم !


 :چشمک: زیادی جدی گرفتیا ! فقط یه شوخی بود ،که گفتیم دوستانی که از شهر های دیگه میان رو سر ما جا داران .

----------


## Mask

ما که مهمون آقای کشاورزیم.بقیه هم خودشون می دونن :لبخند: 
آخرش معلوم نشد تاریخ و زمانش.
لطفا زمان رو دقیق معلوم کنید و بزنید بالای سر سایت.
موفق باشید.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوستان عزیز،
بنده هم به امید خدا در جمع دوستان حاضر خواهم شد،
امیدوارم گردهمایی مفید بوده و سبب آشنایی هر چه بیشتر گردد،/

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ما که مهمون آقای کشاورزیم.


من خودم مهمون یه نفر دیگم. پول من که نیست، شما هم بیا مهمون باش  :چشمک: 




> لطفا زمان رو دقیق معلوم کنید و بزنید بالای سر سایت.


زدیم؛ هم در پست اول این تاپیک زدیم، هم بصورت اطلاعیه در بالای همه تالارهای سایت:

*روز جمعه، 6 آذر، ساعت 12 بعد از ظهر*

----------


## Felony

> من خودم مهمون یه نفر دیگم. پول من که نیست، شما هم بیا مهمون باش


 :لبخند گشاده!: آقا مثل اینکه بحث جدیه ها ، اگه اینطوریاس یکی ما رو هم دریابه ...


 :گیج: آقای کشاورز شما یه قولی داده بودید فراموش که نکردید ؟
قرار بود از ارواح و اجنه دعوت به عمل بیارید تا این دیدار بیروح نباشه ، من که نمیدونم دیدار قبلی چه جور بوده ولی امیدوارم این دیدار برای افرادی کم سن و سالی مثل من که برای اولین بار در این جمع دوستانه حاضر میشن یه خاطره ی به یاد ماندنی باشه . :چشمک:

----------


## powerboy2988

> شما که آدرس خودتون رو نوشتید "تهران"، ما باید از شما بپرسیم، نه شما از ما!


تو شهرستانمون يك خيابون داريم به اسم تهران :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  ما اونجا ميشينيم   :لبخند گشاده!: 

ما اينقدر تشنه اي شما هستيم كه شما رو ببينيم سيراب ميشيم!!! باور كنيد :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :بامزه:

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

بابا انقدر سر ناهار کل کل نکنید نمی خواهیم که جوجه کباب بزنیم !!!!!!!!!!!!!

من که با یه فلافل هم راضی هستم  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  البته به عنوان دست گرمی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

خوش بگذره 

انشاالله که پنجشنبه (روز قبلش ) میام تهران که واسه فردا آماده بشم (آخه خیلی خیلی دوست دارم دوستان رو از نزدیک ببینم)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کشاورز شما یه قولی داده بودید فراموش که نکردید ؟
> قرار بود از ارواح و اجنه دعوت به عمل بیارید تا این دیدار بیروح نباشه ، من که نمیدونم دیدار قبلی چه جور بوده ولی امیدوارم این دیدار برای افرادی کم سن و سالی مثل من که برای اولین بار در این جمع دوستانه حاضر میشن یه خاطره ی به یاد ماندنی باشه .


بقول اون تبلیغاته...اون با من!

----------


## mortezamhd

همه شکمو هستن که  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من هم خیلی دوست دارم دوستانو از نزدیک ببینم و... ولی راهم خیلی دوره ولی میام  :چشمک:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

یه آمار بگیرین ببینین آقای کرامتی میاد یا نه.

----------


## ali_shmki

> خداوکیلی آخر استدلال بود. دمت گرم.
> پس بهتره 4 شنبه بیان که پنج شنبه سر قرار باشن، جمعه هم برگردن خونشون.


اصلا این جرو بحث ها واسه چیه؟
میخواین جمع بشین به هم چی بگین؟

----------


## Felony

> اصلا این جرو بحث ها واسه چیه؟
> میخواین جمع بشین به هم چی بگین؟


 :متعجب: چی بگیم نداره ! 
دور هم جمع میشن تا باهم آشنا بشن دلتون نمیخواد ببینید دوستان دیگه که روزی چندین بار ازشون سوال میپرسید یا به سوالاتشون پاسخ میدید کی هستن ، اخلاقشون چه جوریه و ... ؟

----------


## golagha_program

منمممممممممممممممممممم ميييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييام

----------


## Pr0grammer

> اصلا این جرو بحث ها واسه چیه؟
> میخواین جمع بشین به هم چی بگین؟


معمولا در این جور گردهمایی ها وقتی کاربران با مسئولین سایت روبرو میشن، راحت تر می تونید در مورد سوالاتی که دارند یا مشکلات سایت بحث کنید...
همچنین دوستانی که اطلاعات خوبی دارند، در مورد مباحث علمی روز صحبت می کنند و سایر دوستان هم ازش بهره می برند...
در نهایت یه عکس یادگاری با دوربین آقای کرامتی  گرفته میشه!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام دوستان عزیز،
> بنده هم به امید خدا در جمع دوستان حاضر خواهم شد،
> امیدوارم گردهمایی مفید بوده و سبب آشنایی هر چه بیشتر گردد،/


آقای مداح ما که شما را با شکل بیل گیتس میشناسیم،امیدواریم هر چه زودتر ببینمتون
[شوخی کردم،عکس های دسته جمعیتون را دیدم ولی هنوز فرصت دیدار دسته جمعی نصیبم نشده است.]

----------


## powerboy2988

> اصلا این جرو بحث ها واسه چیه؟
> میخواین جمع بشین به هم چی بگین؟


مي خوايم دور هم جم شيم و ناهار بخوريم  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 

البته مهمون مدير سايت هستيم.... :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

> مي خوايم دور هم جم شيم و ناهار بخوريم 
> 
> البته مهمون مدير سايت هستيم....


 :چشمک: حالا انقدر بگید تا آقای کرامتی بیاد و ببینه و به دلیل منافع مالی  سایت قرار رو لغو کنه ، بزارید این بار به خیر بگزره ما اولین دیدارمونه !

----------


## powerboy2988

> حالا انقدر بگید تا آقای کرامتی بیاد و ببینه و به دلیل منافع مالی  سایت قرار رو لغو کنه ، بزارید این بار به خیر بگزره ما اولین دیدارمونه !


اختيار دارين.... تازه شام هم مي خوان بدن....

مگه نه آقای کرامتی؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اين حرف ها فقط جنبه شوخي داره بابا ما حاضريم حتي هيچي نخوريم فقط ايشون رو ببينيم ....
اما فقط به شرطي ناهارو بدن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vcldeveloper

آقای کرامتی ممکنه شما را چند بار تشنه تا دم اون استخر آب ببره و برگردونه، ولی تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم، ناهار به کسی نمیده!  :چشمک:

----------


## Pr0grammer

بنده قصد داشتم و دارم که به گردهمایی و نمایشگاه برسم؛ اما یه کاری پیش اومده که کمی اومدن رو برام مشکل کرده...
ایشالله که به همه کارها برسم و بین دوستان حاضر بشم، اگه هم نشد بیام، به یاد ما هم باشید  :افسرده:

----------


## golagha_program

سلام.

مديران سايت برنامه نويس و بعضي از كاربرانش خيلي حرفه اي و جزء بزرگان برنامه نويسي ايران و بعضي هاشون مقالات جهاني دارن.

من پيشنهادم اينه كه علاوه بر آشنايي اعضاء با هم يك برنامه ريزي انجام بشه كه اين ديدار هدفمند باشه.نمي دونم مثلاً قرار يه همكاري تيمي بزاريم يا يه open source توسط مديران سايت تعريف بشه اونجا براي انجامش عضو بگيرن(مثلاً يك كاري مثل DotNetNuke)

من فكر مي كنم اين سايت پتانسيل لازم براي مديريت و انجام يك پروژه ملي و شايد جهاني رو داره چون مديران قوي و اعضاي خوبي داره و هر كدام از اعضا توي سازمان ها يا شركت هاي بزرگ ايران برنامه نويسن و مدير پروژه.

فكر كنم اگر توي اين ديدار علاوه بر آشنايي يك همكاري مشتركم انجام بشه همكاري بين همه برنامه نويسان ايران خيلي جالب مي شه و بازخورد مطلوبي داره.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
با تشكر هادي فراهاني(گل آقا)

----------


## powerboy2988

> سلام.
> 
> مديران سايت برنامه نويس و بعضي از كاربرانش خيلي حرفه اي و جزء بزرگان برنامه نويسي ايران و بعضي هاشون مقالات جهاني دارن.
> 
> من پيشنهادم اينه كه علاوه بر آشنايي اعضاء با هم يك برنامه ريزي انجام بشه كه اين ديدار هدفمند باشه.نمي دونم مثلاً قرار يه همكاري تيمي بزاريم يا يه open source توسط مديران سايت تعريف بشه اونجا براي انجامش عضو بگيرن(مثلاً يك كاري مثل DotNetNuke)
> 
> من فكر مي كنم اين سايت پتانسيل لازم براي مديريت و انجام يك پروژه ملي و شايد جهاني رو داره چون مديران قوي و اعضاي خوبي داره و هر كدام از اعضا توي سازمان ها يا شركت هاي بزرگ ايران برنامه نويسن و مدير پروژه.
> 
> فكر كنم اگر توي اين ديدار علاوه بر آشنايي يك همكاري مشتركم انجام بشه همكاري بين همه برنامه نويسان ايران خيلي جالب مي شه و بازخورد مطلوبي داره.
> ...


فکر بدی نیست... اما واسه این قرار جاش نیست...

تازه باید در مورد اون پروژه ی که قرار هست همکاری شه plan طراحی شه...
ریسکاش در بیاد.... و n تا حالت دیگه......

----------


## raziee

با درود فراوان.
وقتی تو اعلانات دیدن که دوباره قراره گرد همایی داشته باشیم خیلی خوشحال شدم.
من حتما میام.
فقط اگه میشه بچه ها on time باشن. مثل گره همایی نمایشگاه کتاب که قرار بود ساعت 3 باشه ولی به جز چند نفر سر ساعت نیومده بودند (خود آقای کرامتی هم دیر تشریف آوردند. البته چند دقیقه ای).
بعد اینکه چون تقریبا بجز چند نفر که هم رو میشناسند کاربران تازه وارد و بچه های دیگه همدیگه رو نمیشناسند یه جوری بچه ها مشخص باشند که از بچه های برنامه نویس هستند.(چه جوریش نمیدونم)
مثلا تو گرد همایی که ذکر کردم وقتی از ساعت ده دقیقه به 3 اونجا بودم هیچ کسی رو نمیشناختم و بعد از یک ربع دو نفر رو پیدا کردم . بعدش با آومدن آقای کرامتی (چون همه به ایشون ارادت داریم و با چهرشون آشنا هستیم) یه دفعه همه از هر گوشه ای که بودند جمع شدند.(ایشون یه مرکزیت بودند.)
راستش قبل از این که ایشون بیان چون تاخیر زیاد شده بود من فکر کردم سر کار رفتم. :لبخند: 
به هرحال دفعه قبل که عزیزان زیادی رو دیدم امیدوارم ایندفعه هم با دوستان زیادی آشنا بشیم.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

سلام به همه
منم حتما میام 
باعث افتخاره که در جمع دوستان باشم.
ان شاا... که جمع صمیمی و خوبی باشه.

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

آقا ما اگه خواسته باشیم خونه یه نفر تلپ شیم کی ما رو ساپورت میکنه؟  :لبخند گشاده!: .... 
نمی دونم می تونم روز جمعه بیام یا نه.ولی برای این کار باید قرار بچه های دانشگاه رو کنسل کنم که در این صورت من رو نفرین شده ببینید و اگه بلایی سرتون اومد بدونید از وجود منه  :چشمک: (البته از عوارض جانبی بعد از اون دست و پای شکسته هست که خون من گردن شماست)....

امیدوارم افتخار آشنایی باز هم نصیبم بشه....
قربان قد رعنایتان...
تماس..
فرت. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> آقای کرامتی ممکنه شما را چند بار تشنه تا دم اون استخر آب ببره و برگردونه، ولی تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم، ناهار به کسی نمیده!


نهار نده يه چاي و قهوه كه مي ده.



> بنده قصد داشتم و دارم که به گردهمایی و نمایشگاه برسم؛ اما یه کاری پیش اومده که کمی اومدن رو برام مشکل کرده...


من به يادتم.



> آقا ما اگه خواسته باشیم خونه یه نفر تلپ شیم کی ما رو ساپورت میکنه؟


شما سروري

----------


## mina.net

> اتفاقا دوستان شهرستانی نمیتونن بیان ، اگه 5 شنبه برای نمایشگاه بیان تهران و جمعه قرار باشه کی برگردن ؟
> 
> فکر کنم پنجشنبه بهتر باشه .


مگه جعمه برای برگشتن چه مشکلی ایجاد خواهد کرد؟ شاید جعمه هاپو هست آدمو می خوره :قهقهه:

----------


## raziee

خیلی عالیه.
امیدوارم همه ی بچه هایی رو که تاپیک زدند و گفتند میایم، بیاند!!!!!!
اینجوری خیلی از عزیزانی که شخصا خیلی علاقه داشتم از نزدیک ببینمشون و دفعه ی قبل این افتخار نصیبم نشد در این گردهمایی می بینشون. :لبخند:

----------


## z_bluestar

آقاي كرامتي ، جمعه ساعتي كه قرار تعيين شده كلاس  Eshop  دارن .
اميدوارم  كه كلاس رو لغو كنن كه مـن هم بتونم بيام و شمـا هم بتونيد ايشون رو ببينيد.  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## powerboy2988

خيلي خوشحال هستم كه ميبينم كه خيلي از دوستان قراره كه بيان و باهاشون از نزديك آشنا بشم...


فقط  يكم دلم براي آقاي كرامتي مي سوزه كه قراره به اين جمعيت ناهار بده :لبخند گشاده!: 


خدا بهتون صبر بده :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## saeeedft

اقا زود زمانشو تعیین کنید، من که خیلی دوست دارم بر و بچه های گل این سایت رو از نزدیک ببینم، جناب کشاورز خواهشا یه پست بده که زمان قطعی باشه، والا این طور که داره پیش میره ما توی راه اومدن هم باید ان لاین باشیم تا از تغییرات احتمالی با خبر شیم

----------


## M-Gheibi

وعده و وعیدها و گفتگوهای مربوط به ناهار گردهمایی های سایت برنامه نویس از سوژه ترین مسائل این دور هم بودن ها هست. دوستان قدیمی خاطرشون هست ... :)
عزیزانی هم که تصور به خوردن ناهار و ... دارند (امیدوارم ریشه این شایعه رو پیدا نکنم که ... :دی) تشریف بیارن، شاید یه اتفاقاتی هم افتاد! معجزه همیشه امکان پذیر هست.

----------


## butterfly8528

دوستان شما بیاید ناهار با من !  :چشمک: 

آقای کرامتی بهم پیغام داد گفت قراره به همه ناهار بده ولی رو نمیکنه که بچه ها سورپرایز شن  :لبخند گشاده!: 

البته گفت به کسی نگما  :بامزه:

----------


## pixar1385

نمایشگاه کی هست ؟ اگر ناهار می دن من هم می یام  :لبخند گشاده!: 


 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pixar1385

خب البته فقط ساعت که مهم نیست تو اون همه جمعیت چطور همدیگر رو پیدا کنیم ؟


www.ynh.ir/alllinks.htm

----------


## powerboy2988

> خب البته فقط ساعت که مهم نیست تو اون همه جمعیت چطور همدیگر رو پیدا کنیم ؟


قبلا هم تو یک مکان خاص قرار میذاشتن و چند نفری که از قبل با هم آشنا بودن جمي میشن..
افرادی هم که واسه اولین بارشونه ...وقتی آقای کرامتی میاد.... مثل یک آهن ربا :لبخند گشاده!:  همه رو جذب می کنه....

و تازه بچه های برنامه نویس انقدر تابلو :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  هستن که مشکلی پیش نمیاد!!!! :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## hozouri

> اتفاقا دوستان شهرستانی نمیتونن بیان ، اگه 5 شنبه برای نمایشگاه بیان تهران و جمعه قرار باشه کی برگردن ؟
> 
> فکر کنم پنجشنبه بهتر باشه .


دوست عزیز 7 آذر ماه (شنبه) تعطیله . روز عید قربان هستش.

----------


## MIDOSE

> elecomp2009, Lunch, meeting, الکامپ, الکامپ 2009, الکامپ به صرف ناهار, قرار, قرار عمومی, قرار عمومی اعضا, ناهار, چلو کباب, پارتی


فکر کنم یکم یکم دیگه پیش بریم باید تگ نماز جماعت به امامت بهروز راد را هم ببینیم.

 این تگ پارتی کار کیه؟

----------


## Pr0grammer

> خب البته فقط ساعت که مهم نیست تو اون همه جمعیت چطور همدیگر رو پیدا کنیم ؟
> www.ynh.ir/alllinks.htm


در پست اول علاوه بر زمان محل گردهمایی هم مشخص شده...

----------


## powerboy2988

> فکر کنم یکم یکم دیگه پیش بریم باید تگ نماز جماعت به امامت بهروز راد را هم ببینیم.
> 
>  این تگ پارتی کار کیه؟



 
چرا به من گیر میدین!!!!  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 

من انجام ندادم  :خجالت: 

به جانه خودم من این کار رو نکردم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## once4ever

> این تگ پارتی کار کیه؟


تگ پارتی و چلو کباب اضافه شد تا جماعت ارواح! که آقای کشاورز زحمت دعوت کردنشون متقبل شدند با اشتیاق مضاعفی به جمع دوستان بپیوندند

----------


## m.hamidreza

> من خودم مهمون یه نفر دیگم.


 این انسان شریف کسی نمیتونه باشه جز بهروز راد! به به. سفارش منم بفرمایید پس.  :لبخند: 




> آقاي كرامتي ، جمعه ساعتي كه قرار تعيين شده كلاس  Eshop  دارن .
> اميدوارم  كه كلاس رو لغو كنن كه مـن هم بتونم بيام و شمـا هم بتونيد ايشون رو ببينيد.


بوی طوطئه میادا ! چنانچه ایشون حضور بهم نرسانن از محل نمایشگاه تا محل تشکیل کلاس راهپیمایی خواهیم کرد. دیگه دقیقا وقت ناهار میریسم اونجا! در این حالت خانم های عزیز جسارت نباشه یه آبگوشتی بار کنن دور همی نوش جان کنیم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

چند سال پیش یک نفر همه حضار رو مهمون کرد که اون هم چند روز بعد در اثر جراحات وارده خودکشی کرد.  :چشمک: 

من هم در صورت امکان سعی می کنم بیام.

----------


## Afshin160

حالا كه آقاي كرامتي تشريف ميارن ديگه واجب شد جهت زيارت ايشون حتما مشرف بشيم.
فقط تاريخ و ساعت دقيق يادتون نره بگيد.

----------


## Pr0grammer

> فقط تاريخ و ساعت دقيق يادتون نره بگيد.


پـــــســـــت اول رو بخـــونـــیــــــد!!!!!!

@ بهروز راد 
فکر کنم باید تاریخ و ساعت رو توی عنوان درج کنید!

----------


## raziee

> فکر کنم یکم یکم دیگه پیش بریم باید تگ نماز جماعت به امامت بهروز راد را هم ببینیم.


آقا اگه جناب راد تشریف بیارند من شخصا پشت سرشون میاستم .

----------


## kernel

اگه ما رو قابل بدونین مشتاق دیدار همتونیم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقا اگه جناب راد تشریف بیارند من شخصا پشت سرشون میاستم .


پشت سر بهروز؟!!! استغفرالله!  :چشمک: 




> چند سال پیش یک نفر همه حضار رو مهمون کرد که اون هم چند روز بعد در اثر جراحات وارده خودکشی کرد.


حاجی، یعنی هر کی دیگران را در گردهمایی سایت مهمان کنه، همین مشکل براش پیش میاد؟! هر کی ما رو مهمان کرد، یک هفته در قرنطینه نگهش داریم، چطوره؟




> این انسان شریف کسی نمیتونه باشه جز بهروز راد! به به. سفارش منم بفرمایید پس.


بهروز راد؟! بهروز راد جون به عزائیل نمیده، ما رو بخواد مهمون کنه؟!

----------


## powerboy2988

> پشت سر بهروز؟!!! استغفرالله! 
> 
> 
> بهروز راد؟! بهروز راد جون به عزائیل نمیده، ما رو بخواد مهمون کنه؟!


نه بابا اينجوريا هم كه ميگين نيست!!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اينقدر آدم خوب و بخشنده اي هستند كه از الان دارن با آقاي كرامتي منوي ناهار رو درست مي كنند و فكر كنم يك مدت ديگه يك نظر سنجي واسه نوع ناهار بزارند :بامزه:  :قهقهه: 

مگه نه آقاي كرامتي؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## once4ever

با توجه به اینکه ممکن هست در روز قرار دوستان شرم حضور داشته باشند و مراسم بدون ارواح برگزار بشه یه پیشنهاد براتون دارم
اگر موقعیت مناسب بود یک* صندلی داغ سریع* برگزار کنید که تمام حاضرین حتما در این مراسم باشکوه شرکت کنند و هر نفر 2 سوال (و اگر تعداد زیاد بود 1 سوال) از سوژه مورد نظر بپرسد (البته نه زیاد خصوصی و نه سیاسی) 
اگر با این پیشنهاد موافق بودید یه پیشنهاد برای نحوه اجرا شدنش هم براتون دارم

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> اگه جناب راد تشریف بیارند من شخصا پشت سرشون میاستم .


ما ارادت داریم اما برادر کشاورز بیشتر به امام جماعت شباهت دارند :D اگر تا حالا ایشون رو زیارت نکردید حتماً پی به این وجه تشابه خواهید برد ;)



> بهروز راد جون به عزائیل نمیده، ما رو بخواد مهمون کنه؟!


دفعه ی پیش کی واست هایدا خرید؟ :D
ای آدم نمک نشناس ;)

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> *MIDOSE*
> این تگ پارتی کار کیه؟


حالا من يه چيزي گفتم ...

 Lunch, الکامپ به صرف ناهار, مهمون احمد خدا بیامرز, ناهار, چلو کباب, پارتی :))
"_مهمون احمد خدا بيامرز_"  اين چه تگيه؟ :)) احمد کيه؟

آقا انقدر حرف ناهار نزنيد، دارم وسوسه ميشم که بيام :دي

----------


## M-Gheibi

> حاجی، یعنی هر کی دیگران را در گردهمایی سایت مهمان کنه، همین مشکل براش پیش میاد؟! هر کی ما رو مهمان کرد، یک هفته در قرنطینه نگهش داریم، چطوره؟


علی جان بنده به عنوان میزبان تهرانی برای تضمین جان شما حاضرم یک هفته مورد اشاره رو در خدمتتون باشم تا مشکلی براتون پیش نیاد!




> "_مهمون احمد خدا بيامرز_"  اين چه تگيه؟ :)) احمد کيه؟


خیالت راحت، منظور شما نیستی ;)
// کی اینو اضافه کرد؟!



> نمی خواستم بگم , ولی ظاهرا باید یه اشاره کوچیک بشه , بچه ها امکان داره به همه یه غذا فست فودی داده بشه !


اگه این بود خدا رو شکر کنید!

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> حالا من يه چيزي گفتم ...
> 
>  Lunch, الکامپ به صرف ناهار, مهمون احمد خدا بیامرز, ناهار, چلو کباب, پارتی :))
> "_مهمون احمد خدا بيامرز_"  اين چه تگيه؟ :)) احمد کيه؟


از تگهای گذاشته شده من فقط مسئولیت تگ های زیر رو به عهده میگیرم :بامزه: 
الکامپ
الکامپ 2009
Lunch
ناهار
الکامپ به صرف ناهار

معمولاً عادت دارم تاپیکها رو متناسب با موضوعشون تگ گذاری می کنم حالا موضوع هرچی میخواد باشه به من ربطی نداره. :بامزه: 
گویا کسی که میخواد ناهار بده (من که نمی دونم کی هست :دی) نوع غذا رو تو تگها مشخص کرده! :لبخند گشاده!: 

امیدوارم به دوستان خوش بگذره.
شاد باشید/

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> * M-Gheibi*
> خیالت راحت، منظور شما نیستی ;)


آره، اينو ميدونم، چون من هنوز افتخار آشنايي با دوستان رو نداشتم. خدايش بيامرزد :دي ;)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دفعه ی پیش کی واست هایدا خرید؟ :


D
تو برای من چیزی خریدی؟!! تو که هر دفعه خواستی بیای، ما رو برای کلوچه کچل کردی!  :چشمک: 




> "_مهمون احمد خدا بيامرز_"  اين چه تگيه؟ :)) احمد کيه؟


هیچی، همون دوستی که یک سالی ناهار داد، و به قول آقای کرامتی، خودکشی کرد. بگذریم. تگش را حذف کردم. نمیدونم کی تگ رو گذاشت.




> علی جان بنده به عنوان میزبان تهرانی برای تضمین جان شما حاضرم یک هفته مورد اشاره رو در خدمتتون باشم تا مشکلی براتون پیش نیاد!


با کل دوستان سایت یک هفته را در خدمت شما باشیم؟  :چشمک:

----------


## M-Gheibi

طبق قوانین مصوب خودتون قرار بر این شد که هرکس ناهار مهمون کنه 1 هفته باید تحت مراقبت باشه. اگه همه اعضای سایت قبول می کنن مهمون کنن، مسئله ای نیست ، می ارزه ، یکی دو سال ناهار مهمونم :D

----------


## vcldeveloper

> طبق قوانین مصوب خودتون قرار بر این شد که هرکس ناهار مهمون کنه 1 هفته باید تحت مراقبت باشه. اگه همه اعضای سایت قبول می کنن مهمون کنن، مسئله ای نیست ، می ارزه ، یکی دو سال ناهار مهمونم :D


مشکل در منظر شما ست، مسعود خان. من شما را به چشم یک میزبان ناهار بالقوه می بینم، نه مهمان! 
آخه مرد حسابی، من از لاهیجان بیام شهر شما، اونوقت شما رو مهمون کنم؟! آخه هیچ کجای دنیا همچین رسمی دارند؟!  :چشمک:

----------


## M-Gheibi

> مشکل در منظر شما ست، مسعود خان. من شما را به چشم یک میزبان ناهار بالقوه می بینم، نه مهمان! 
> آخه مرد حسابی، من از لاهیجان بیام شهر شما، اونوقت شما رو مهمون کنم؟! آخه هیچ کجای دنیا همچین رسمی دارند؟!


الآن تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتم. علی جان شما تا مدتی که در تهرانی مهمون من هستی  :لبخند:

----------


## Pr0grammer

اگه گردهمایی گیلان بود، من حاضر بودم دوستان رو مهمان کنم...
عزیزان تهرانی یکم واسه ما دست بجنبونند  :لبخند گشاده!:  بعد اگه یه بار تشریف آوردید اینجا نگید چرا ناهار نمیدیداااا  :بامزه:

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

خیلی با حال شد.
برو بچز یه نگاهی به تگ ها بندازید:

الکامپ به صرف ناهار, ناهار, چلو کباب, پارتی  :چشمک:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> خیلی با حال شد.
> برو بچز یه نگاهی به تگ ها بندازید:
> 
> الکامپ به صرف ناهار, ناهار, چلو کباب, پارتی


اگر تگ،"بازار یابی محصولات خارجی" را هم به تاپیک اظافه کنید،به نظرم رسالت نمایشگاه الکامپ را بدرستی نشان داده اید.
به امید روزی که  نمایشگاه های الکامپ محلی باشد برای رد و بدل کردن اطلاعات علمی، برگزار کردن کنفرانس های علمی و معرفی محصولات جدید شرکت های داخلی و خارجی.
جای خالی شرکت های بزرگ و نمایندگی های بین المللی هر ساله در این نمایشگاه بچشم می خورد و فقط عده ای بازاری، با پز فراوان،در حال تبلیغ محصولات مغازه یشان هستند. 
هر چند مهندسان ایرانی هم در این نمایشگاه حضور دارند ولی شرایط بگونه ای است که نمی توانند محصولات خود را آنگونه که در شائن یک نمایشگاه "بین اللملی" [حتی "داخلی"] است،عرضه کنند.

----------


## raziee

آقا این مبحث ناهار انقدر مطرخ شد که کم کم دارم جدیش میگیرما!
میگم نکنه حالا به خاطر اینکه ناهار جدی بشه و نخواین ناهار بدین گردهمایی رو کنسل کنید.
یا اینکه فقط اعضاء عادی بیان و خبری از مدیرای یاست نباشه؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## narsic

با سلام



> الآن تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتم. علی جان شما تا مدتی که در تهرانی مهمون من هستی


جناب کشاورز نقشت گرفت  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بچه ها رمان گردهمایی که مشخص شد فقط کسی نمیخواد زمان نهار رو هم مشخص کنه که دیگه بچه ها زودتر نیان همون واسه نهار بیان و برن .
دوستان اگه نهار هست منم خوشحال میشم بیام بخورم یعنی نه شما رو ببینم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

امیدوارم کسی ناراحت نشه شوخی بود امیدوارم بتونم در جمع عزیزان باشم .

----------


## asgari2005

سلام
زمان نمایشگاه بعد از چندین سال توی آخر هفته افتاده و من هم خیلی مشتاق هستم دوستان را از نزدیک دیداری داشته باشم
زمان جمعه هم از نظر من وقت خیلی خوبی هستش
امیدوارم همه دوستان بتوانند بیایند.

----------


## irlogo

من جمعه حتما میام

----------


## vcldeveloper

> علی جان شما تا مدتی که در تهرانی مهمون من هستی


خب، الحمد لله، ما که تکلیف مان مشخص شد، دوستان حالا هر چی میخوان درباره ناهار دادن یا ندادن بحث کنند  :چشمک: 



> اگه گردهمایی گیلان بود، من حاضر بودم دوستان رو مهمان کنم...
> عزیزان تهرانی یکم واسه ما دست بجنبونند  بعد اگه یه بار تشریف آوردید اینجا نگید چرا ناهار نمیدیداااا


مسئله ایی نیست، ما که گیلان هستیم، بسیاری از دوستان هم سالی چند بار گذرشان به شمال میافته؛ برای اینکه حسن نیت شما برای این دوستان ثابت بشه (برای ما البته ثابت شده)، یک روز ناهار مهمان شما خواهیم بود، تا شما از این اجر پر فیض محروم نشید.

----------


## alisebt

بنده به شدت خائف هستم که این قضیه ی نهار و مهمونی کل قضیه رو کنسل کنه!
دوستان یکی یه لقمه نون و پنیر بگیرین دستتون بیاین دیگه!
اینقدر این میزبان های عزیز رو در منگنه قرار ندید!  :لبخند:

----------


## powerboy2988

> خب، الحمد لله، ما که تکلیف مان مشخص شد، دوستان حالا هر چی میخوان درباره ناهار دادن یا ندادن بحث کنند


آقا شنيدين كه مي گن ناهار رو با دوستتون بخورين؟؟؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> اینقدر این میزبان های عزیز رو در منگنه قرار ندید!


میزبانی که به مهمونش غذا نده چه میزبانی هست!؟
من میگم مدیرهای بخش ها،اعضای بخششون را مهمون کنند و آقای کرامتی و کشاورز هم مدیر های بخش ها را مهمون کنند (:
خب، الحمد لله، ما که تکلیف ناهارمون مشخص شد، دوستان حالا هر چی میخوان درباره ماندن یا نماندن در تهران بحث کنند  :چشمک:

----------


## Pr0grammer

> مسئله ایی نیست، ما که گیلان هستیم، بسیاری از دوستان هم سالی چند بار گذرشان به شمال میافته؛ برای اینکه حسن نیت شما برای این دوستان ثابت بشه (برای ما البته ثابت شده)، یک روز ناهار مهمان شما خواهیم بود، تا شما از این اجر پر فیض محروم نشید.


با کمال میل، دوستان اگه تشریف بیارن، ما هم زودتر از این اجر پر فیض بهره مند میشیم....  :لبخند: 
اما حاجی، الان بحث ما، سر ناهار جمعه هفته بعد هستش! و می دونی که این اولویتش بیشتره!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
 اگه عزیزان، اون روز ما رو ناهار مهمون نکنن، پس کی می خوان از این اجر پر فیض بهره مند بشند؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  حیف آخه! نـــــه؟  :متفکر: 

@M-Gheibi
پیشنهاد می کنم، با مهمون کردن من بیشتر از این اجر بهره مند بشی....
سید رضا خارائی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> من میگم مدیرهای بخش ها،اعضای بخششون را مهمون کنند


کاملا مخالفم



> آقای کرامتی و کشاورز هم مدیر های بخش ها را مهمون کنند


کاملا موافقم  :چشمک:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقا شنيدين كه مي گن ناهار رو با دوستتون بخورين؟؟؟؟


نه، من شنیدم که موقع غذا خوردن، آدم باید حواسش فقط به غذای خودش باشه، و به هیچکس و هیچ چیز توجه نکنه!  :چشمک:

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام 
فکر کنم با این موجی که راه افتاده یواش یواش این سایت داره دستخوش تغییر عنوان میشه " مرجع برنامه نویسان دنبال نهار "

----------


## math_developer

آیا ما تازه وارد ها  هم  می تونیم  بیاییم ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا ما تازه وارد ها  هم  می تونیم  بیاییم ؟


شرکت در گردهمایی برای همه آزاد هست.

----------


## math_developer

> شرکت در گردهمایی برای همه آزاد هست.


پس ما  هم میتونیم بیاییم سوال هامون را بپرسیم از بقیه و با دوستان آشنا بشیم؟ :لبخند:

----------


## Felony

> پس ما  هم میتونیم بیاییم سوال هامون را بپرسیم از بقیه و با دوستان آشنا بشیم؟


 :چشمک: بله میتونید تشریف بیارید .

----------


## powerboy2988

> نه، من شنیدم که موقع غذا خوردن، آدم باید حواسش فقط به غذای خودش باشه، و به هیچکس و هیچ چیز توجه نکنه!


آره دقيقا حرف شما درسته.... وقتي با هم قبل غذا خوردن .. غذاتونو تقسيم كرديم ... فقط به فكر سهم خودمون هستيم :شیطان:

----------


## salehbagheri

چه خبره اينجا ؟!!!؟!؟!؟!؟!!!!؟!؟!

چقدر به قول (تگ) گفتني آف تاپيك زياد شده!!!!!

خود گردهمايي كم بود به ناهار نيز آراسته شد!!!!!

----------


## Pr0grammer

کی این تگ ها رو اضافه می کنه؟



> off-topic, اف تاپیک,  جوجه كباب زعفراني, قرار, قرار عمومی, قرار عمومی اعضا, نهار


@ علی کشاورز
لطفا ویرایش کنید...

----------


## tabatabaeefar

سلام
بنده ساكن مشهد هستم و مثل خيلي از دوستان متاسفانه نميتونم توي گردهمايي شركت كنم.
لطف كنيد بعد از خوردن نهار و گرفتن عكس دسته جمعي اسم دوستان رو زير تصويرشون بنويسيد تا با چهره ها آشنا بشيم.
اشاءالله بهتون خوش بگذره

----------


## nima898

> بنده ساكن مشهد هستم و مثل خيلي از دوستان متاسفانه نميتونم توي گردهمايي شركت كنم.
> لطف كنيد بعد از خوردن نهار و گرفتن عكس دسته جمعي اسم دوستان رو زير تصويرشون بنويسيد تا با چهره ها آشنا بشيم.
> اشاءالله بهتون خوش بگذره


من هم کاملا موافقم

----------


## kernel

شاید این جمعه بیایم شاید

                                         دلی از عزا در بیارم شاید

----------


## benyaminrahimi

حیف که جمعه اون ساعت نماز جمعه می رم وگرنه بهتون ملحق می شدم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام به همه دوستان !
اين بار اعلان رو ديدم ! (سري قبل من كه جا موندم !  :اشتباه: )
آخ "كارد بخوره به اين شكم من" 
اول كه تاپيك رو ديدم صفحه اول و آخر رو خوندم ... 
تو صفحه آخر ديدم صحبت از نهاره ... 
واسه اينكه ببينم نهار چيه و كي نهار ميده مجبور شدم هر 15 صفحه رو بخونم!  :خیلی عصبانی: 
اين جور كه بوش مياد و من درست خونده باشم فعلا قراره آقاي كشاورز همه رو به نهار دعوت كنند!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
و فكر كنم آقاي كرامتي به عنوان مدير سايت با اين مساله هيچ مخالفتي نداشته باشند !  :قلب:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اين جور كه بوش مياد و من درست خونده باشم فعلا قراره آقاي كشاورز همه رو به نهار دعوت كنند!


گرسنگی به شما زیاد فشار آورده؛ یک بار دیگه با دقت 15 صفحه را مطالعه کنید، متوجه میشید بنده خودم مهمان یکی دیگه هستم  :لبخند:

----------


## Appolo

خوب بود جمعه ساعت 8 صبح میگذاشتید که از دعای ندبه مستقیم به جمع ملحق میشدیم و از ساعت 11 هم دست جمعی به سمت نماز جمعه حرکت میکردیم.
همچنین اگر 5شنبه عصر میگذاشتید می توانیستیم در برنامه دعای توسل شرکت کنیم.
اینطوری که برادر کلی ثواب و فیض دعا را از دست میدیم... :متفکر:

----------


## kia1349

ثواب زیارت دوستان این سایت کمتر از سایر زیارتها نیست
کاش یکی امید رو هم میاورد

----------


## z_bluestar

آقا این بحث  کی می خواد ناهار بده که می خواد بخوره رو ول کنید به فکر یه برنامه ریزی واسه قرار باشید که بهتر برگـزار بشه .
بالاخره یا یه نفر پیدا می شه یه چیزی بده ما بخوریم , نهایتشم اینه که گرسنه بر می گردیم  :چشمک: 

البتـه ما که ناهار مهمون شرکتمون  هستیم تو نمایشگـاه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kia1349

ضمنا 
حاج علی یا بهروز جان
یکیتون زحمت بکشه تاپیک رو علنی کنه و پستهای اضافه رو هم پاک کنه تا دوستان مجبور نشن 16 صفحه رو بخونن و آخرش دست هم بفهمن که احتمالا ناهار افتاده گردن داش علی عزیز

----------


## powerboy2988

> آقا این بحث کی می خواد ناهار بده که می خواد بخوره رو ول کنید به فکر یه برنامه ریزی واسه قرار باشید که بهتر برگـزار بشه .
> بالاخره یا یه نفر پیدا می شه یه چیزی بده ما بخوریم , نهایتشم اینه که گرسنه بر می گردیم 
> 
> البتـه ما که ناهار مهمون شرکتمون  هستیم تو نمایشگـاه


یعنی ما هم دعویتم؟؟؟

بابا عجب شرکته خوبین دارین....

پس مشکل ناهار هم حل شد  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> ضمنا 
> حاج علی یا بهروز جان
> یکیتون زحمت بکشه تاپیک رو علنی کنه و پستهای اضافه رو هم پاک کنه تا دوستان مجبور نشن 16 صفحه رو بخونن و آخرش دست هم بفهمن که احتمالا ناهار افتاده گردن داش علی عزیز


قرار رو اعلام کردن دیگه.......

اینجوری هم دوستان به عمق خوشحالی!!!! علی آقا که می خواد ناهار بده!! پی می بردند  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این پست ها هم هفته ی بعد احتمالا پاک میشه!!!!

----------


## shabnavard

منم هستم تمامي دوستان هم مهمون من ولي حساب از خودشون

----------


## Felony

میگم خوب شد این قضیه قرار عمومی اعضاء پیش اومد، همه هرچی پست اسپم تو دلشون عقده شده بود خالی کردن ( من جمله خودم  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## هوشمندی

سلام به همگی دوستان
ظاهرا از این طرفها بوی نهار به مشام می رسد
لطفا هوای ما شهرستانیها را نیز داشته باشید
ما که نمی توانیم به نمایشگاه بیائیم

----------


## mohamadreza1133

من که نمی تونم بیام با اینکه خیلی دوست داشتم چون دانشجوی پیام نور هستم و امتحان دارم :ناراحت:

----------


## powerboy2988

> سلام به همگی دوستان
> ظاهرا از این طرفها بوی نهار به مشام می رسد
> لطفا هوای ما شهرستانیها را نیز داشته باشید
> ما که نمی توانیم به نمایشگاه بیائیم


من هواتو دارم :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  ناهارتو من می خورم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حاج علی یا بهروز جان
> یکیتون زحمت بکشه تاپیک رو علنی کنه و پستهای اضافه رو هم پاک کنه تا دوستان مجبور نشن 16 صفحه رو بخونن


ما مخلص شما هستیم، آقا کیای عزیز. والله تاپیک اعلان هست. یک اطلاعیه هم در بالای همه تالارهای سایت ارسال کردیم، تاریخ و ساعت قرار هم در پست اول تاپیک درج شده، ما بقی تاپیک هم کلا مشمول قانون off-topic میشه  :چشمک: 




> و آخرش دست هم بفهمن که احتمالا ناهار افتاده گردن داش علی عزیز


آقا ما از شما انتظار یاری داشتیم؛ این مسعود ناهار ما رو گردن گرفته بود، به شما همه نمیتونه نه بگه، شما با ما راه بیاید، مسعود از خجالت ما در میاد!  :بامزه: 




> کاش یکی امید رو هم میاورد


مدت ها ست که هیچ ردی ازش در دسترس نیست!

----------


## salehbagheri

خيلي جالبه هنوز هيچ كس اسپانسري رو به عهده نگرفته همه سفارش غذا دادند!

منم قراره با تمام اهالي محله‌مون بيايم اونجا! البته قبلش خودم بهتون سر ميزنم ببينم ناهار ميدين يا نه! چون به همشون قول ناهار دادم!
البته اينم بگم كه اكثرشون جزء اراضل و اوباش محل به حساب ميان! درصورت خلاف وعده يا من بايد برم بيمارستان يا اهالي برنامه نويس!  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 

مديران اينطوري ميتونند تعميم بدند كه اگر ناهار به كسي نرسيد يكسال اكانت پلاس برنامه نويس بهش هديه بدند تا درگيري پيش نياد!

----------


## powerboy2988

> آقا ما از شما انتظار یاری داشتیم؛ این مسعود ناهار ما رو گردن گرفته بود، به شما همه نمیتونه نه بگه، شما با ما راه بیاید، مسعود از خجالت ما در میاد!


چرا پارتي بازي مي كنين؟؟؟

----------


## irlogo

آخرش کجا و کی؟

----------


## Felony

آقا من امروز دارم میام تهران تا خودم رو برای نهار روز جمعه آماده کنم ، مشکل اسپانسر رو هم بین خودتون حل کنید ، چون احتمالا بیام تهران دیگه نمیتونم به سایت سر بزنم .

تا جمعه ...

----------


## pershengkurd

منم میام
جمعه ساعت 12 می بینمتون

----------


## powerboy2988

> آخرش کجا و کی؟


https://barnamenevis.org/announcement.php?f=46

----------


## mpmsoft

به دلایلی 5 شنبه مناسبتره

1 -  فیتیله فردا تعطیله  :لبخند گشاده!: 
2 - دوستانی که از شهرستان می یان بتونن فرداش برگردن که روز شنبه هم یه وقت آزاد داشته باشن
3 - جمعه و شنبه خیلی شلوغ می شه (کشتو کشتار)
4 - جمعه تا از خواب بیدار شیم یخمون باز شه و تو این ترافیک برسیم شده ساعت 3 نمایشگاه هم تا 4 بیشتر نیست
5 - به نظر میاد 5 شنبه خلوت تر هم باشه
6 - شنبه هم دوستانی که از شهرستان می خوان بیان براشون برگشت و رفتن سرکار خیلی سخت می شه

----------


## powerboy2988

> به دلایلی 5 شنبه مناسبتره
> 
> 1 -  فیتیله فردا تعطیله 
> 2 - دوستانی که از شهرستان می یان بتونن فرداش برگردن که روز شنبه هم یه وقت آزاد داشته باشن
> 3 - جمعه و شنبه خیلی شلوغ می شه (کشتو کشتار)
> 4 - جمعه تا از خواب بیدار شیم یخمون باز شه و تو این ترافیک برسیم شده ساعت 3 نمایشگاه هم تا 4 بیشتر نیست
> 5 - به نظر میاد 5 شنبه خلوت تر هم باشه
> 6 - شنبه هم دوستانی که از شهرستان می خوان بیان براشون برگشت و رفتن سرکار خیلی سخت می شه


5 شنبه سره کاریم!!!! نمی رسیم بیایم..
الان دیگه قرار معلوم شده دیگه... لطفا بحث جدید راه ندازید.... .

می خواید یک ناهار بدین به اعضای سایت.... چقدر امروزو فردا می کنید؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mpmsoft

> الان دیگه قرار معلوم شده دیگه... لطفا بحث جدید راه ندازید.... .


کو کی شد خلاصه ؟



> می خواید یک ناهار بدین به اعضای سایت.... چقدر امروزو فردا می کنید؟؟


آقا ما یه ساندویچ بدیم بهت بیخیال می شی ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ما منتظر نتیجه نهایی هستیم (آقای کشاورز)

----------


## powerboy2988

کو کی شد خلاصه ؟


این قرار https://barnamenevis.org/announcement.php?f=107

آقا ما یه ساندویچ بدیم بهت بیخیال می شی ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 


ساندویچ؟؟؟ این همه راه بیایم که ساندویچ بدین؟؟؟ خیلی نامردین  :ناراحت: 
کمتر از چلوکباب راضی نمیشیم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> کو کی شد خلاصه ؟


عجب !
من خوندم Cookie  :لبخند گشاده!: 
عجب آف تایپیکی شد اینجاها !

----------


## powerboy2988

> عجب !
> من خوندم Cookie 
> عجب آف تایپیکی شد اینجاها !


  خفن off-top شده... 
فکر کنم اگر همه off-top های منو تو انجا پاک کنن .. رنگ یکی از ستاره هام میپره!!! :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> فکر کنم اگر همه off-top های منو تو انجا پاک کنن .. رنگ یکی از ستاره هام میپره!!!


فکر کنم همین کار رو هم انجام بدن  :چشمک:

----------


## M-Gheibi

مگه شما برنامه نویس نیستید؟
مگه با هرچیزی که الکترونیکی باشه راضی نمیشید؟
برای ناهار دوستان
از طرف سایت برنامه نویس به هر شخص یک Ebook آشپزی هدیه داده می شه که نه فقط برای اون روز خاص بلکه سایر روزها هم به یاد سایت برنامه نویس باشید! علاقه مندان پیام داده و لینک دریافت نمایند :D

خب بعد از 175 پست میشه گفت یکی از پر آف تاپیک ترین تاپیک های اخیر به ثبت رسید (به یاد بخش چت!)
امیدوارم به همه مون خوش گذشته باشه و لذت برده باشیم. واسه تنوع خوب بود. ;)

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

چتر فراموش نشود. :لبخند گشاده!: 
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/...weekday=Friday

----------


## powerboy2988

> مگه شما برنامه نویس نیستید؟
> مگه با هرچیزی که الکترونیکی باشه راضی نمیشید؟
> برای ناهار دوستان
> از طرف سایت برنامه نویس به هر شخص یک Ebook آشپزی هدیه داده می شه که نه فقط برای اون روز خاص بلکه سایر روزها هم به یاد سایت برنامه نویس باشید! علاقه مندان پیام داده و لینک دریافت نمایند :D


كي ميگه هر كي كه برنامه نويسه اينجوري غذا مي خوره؟؟/

شما خودتون هم اينجوري ناهار مي خوريد ديگه؟؟ :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> از طرف سایت برنامه نویس به هر شخص یک Ebook آشپزی هدیه داده می شه که نه فقط برای اون روز خاص بلکه سایر روزها هم به یاد سایت برنامه نویس باشید! علاقه مندان پیام داده و لینک دریافت نمایند :D


من میخوام
لینک لطفا

----------


## sarkhosh

> خفن off-top شده...


خودم برا همتون ناهار رو  میارم.50 دست .اگر هم احیانا نتونستم بیام میدم شاگردم بیاره.

----------


## dorche

سلام

5 تا به سفارش نهار اضافه کن

از "... اصفهان ..." داریم میایم

نه برای نمایشگاه برای نهار

به امید دیدار غیر مجازی  :متفکر:

----------


## reza_moon_mordad

سلام 
آقا ما هم بازی میدین بیایم؟
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> مگه شما برنامه نویس نیستید؟
> مگه با هرچیزی که الکترونیکی باشه راضی نمیشید؟
> برای ناهار دوستان
> از طرف سایت برنامه نویس به هر شخص یک Ebook آشپزی هدیه داده می شه که نه فقط برای اون روز خاص بلکه سایر روزها هم به یاد سایت برنامه نویس باشید! علاقه مندان پیام داده و لینک دریافت نمایند :D


چرا راضی میشیم.با توجه به قانون شماره 18 یک Ebook آشپزی هم به من بدید.[مهندس غیبی به نظر من همون ساندویچ هایدا بیشتر می صرفه (;]
مرد هست و قولش (;



> سلام 
> آقا ما هم بازی میدین بیایم؟


سلام،
ما که نمی خوایم بازی کنیم،می خوایم ناهار بخوریم و بریم خونمون![اگه کسی شنبه نزری داره،قرار رو واسه روز شنبه بزاریم!!!]

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*الان ساعت 12:00 هست و دوستان در محل قرار هستند. خیلی دوست داشتم در جمع دوستان باشم اما متاسفانه نشد. انشاا... که به دوستان خوش بگذره و تصاویری از قرار رو در اینجا قرار بدن :)*

----------


## Pr0grammer

> *خیلی دوست داشتم در جمع دوستان باشم اما متاسفانه نشد. انشاا... که به دوستان خوش بگذره و تصاویری از قرار رو در اینجا قرار بدن :)*


من هم همچنین...

----------


## m.hamidreza

> *الان ساعت 12:00 هست و دوستان در محل قرار هستند. خیلی دوست داشتم در جمع دوستان باشم اما متاسفانه نشد.*


متاسفانه من هم نتونستم بیام ان شاءا... به دوستان خوش گذشته باشه.
به امید دیدار در قرارهای بعدی...

----------


## raziee

:افسرده:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :افسرده:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
آقا من که دارم گیج میشم.
ساعت گرد همایی عوض نشد؟!؟!؟
پس چرا من فکر کردم ساعت 3 بوده؟!
از ساعت 2:50 تا 3:30 اونجا بودم. هی دور استخر رو قدم زدم که شاید بچه ها جای دیگه ای وایسادند.
کلی ناراحت بودم و البته عصبانی.
آدم هایی رو که بیشتر از 2 نفر بودند ازشون می پرسیدم "آقا شما از بچه های برنامه نویسید؟" اون هایی که میدونستند چیه میگفتند نه اوناییم که نمیدونستند "برنامه نویس" چیه فکر میکردند دارم بهشون فهش میدم چپ چپ نگام میکردند و میگفتند نه.
خلاصه کلی ناراحت شدم و عصبانی. همین الان رسیدم خونه. اومدم بنویسم که پس شما ها کجا بودین که دیدم ساعت 12 تا 14 بود. از گیج بودن خودم شاکی شدم.
آخه قبل از رفتنم اومدم اینجا تا از تصویر محل قرار پرینت بگیرم.
آقا حالا خدایش قرار ساعت 3 نبود؟؟؟

----------


## niksoft

دیدار خوبی بود  :تشویق: 
از مدیران آقایون کشاورز , مداح , غیبی , رضوی حضور داشتند 
دوستانی که زحمت عکس گرفتن رو کشیدند لطف کنند عکس رو آپلود کنند  :لبخند:

----------


## saeeedft

دوستان سلام، من از ساعت 12 تا 1.15 (قبل از رفتن به طرف غرفه ها) اونجا بودم، اون هایی که پست نهار میدادند چی شدن پس؟ اندازه کسیای که اینجا پست گذاشته بودند هم جمعیت نبود، من گفتم الان برم دیگه جا برا موندن نیست، اما تا اون موقعی که من اونجا بودم کلا 30 نفر بیشتر نیومده بود، حالا خدا رو شکر همون یکسری از بچه ها رو هم دیدیم.

----------


## BraveMind

دستتون درد نکنه من هزار کیلومتر راه را تا تهران احساب خورد کن اومدم اما چرا شما رو ندیدم حیف حیف حیف  :گریه:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> اوناییم که نمیدونستند "برنامه نویس" چیه فکر میکردند دارم بهشون فهش میدم چپ چپ نگام میکردند و میگفتند نه.


به دليل اينكه سايت هاي ديگه هم گرد همايي دارن. خوبيت نداره رفتي بهشون گفتي :گیج: 

من هم نبودم، به جاش با آقاي كرامتي و جناب سانتافه رفتيم يه پرس جيگيلي جيگيلي سلطاني زديم. در راه برگشت بود كه پياده عازم بوديم و خبري از سانتافه نبود.
هي تو دلم مي گفتم mr Keramati آخر جلسه باهم ميريم 7 تير، مانتوت رو بگير، واي شديم اسير، فقط تموم كن بريم...

----------


## alireza_tavakol

با تشکر از خودم و دوستانی که راس ساعت 12 در محل قرار حضور به هم رسانیدم :تشویق: 

به نظر من مرحله اول دیدار خیلی خوب بود :چشمک: 

لطفا دوستانی که عکس گرفتن لینک دانلود عکس ها رو توی همین تاپیک بگذارن :بوس:

----------


## علیرضا مداح

از دوستان عزیزی که در جمع حاضر شدند تشکر می کنم و جای دیگر عزیزان نیز در این بین سبز بود،/

----------


## powerboy2988

خوب بود ... اما خيلي بي برنامه بازي بود..يه چيزي تو مايه هاي ساك ساك كردن بود!!! مديران كه فقط با خودشون حال مي كردند...

ما فقط با مديران آقاي مداح و آقاي كشاورز خوب آشنا شديم.. آقاي غيبي كه غيبي اومدن رفتن!!!(همون ساك ساك)

كاري هم با كسي نداشتند..... نمايشگاه كه افتضاح بود و حالمو بد گرفت.... اما از اون بدتر قرار بچه ها بود كه بيشتر حالمو گرفت....

----------


## salehbagheri

منم اومدم و بچه ها رو دیدم!

البته در این گردهمایی فقط چشمم به جمال آقای مداح روشن شد و از بیانات ایشون فیض بردیم! البته از جکهای دیگر دوستان نیز لذتی بردیم!

در حدود ساعت 13 صبرمان در انتظار آقایان عالیمقام کشاورز و کرامتی و دیگر دوستان به سر آمد و ترک مجلس گفتیم!

متاسفانه از ناهار هم هیچ خبری نبود!

در کل روز خوبی نبود چون خیلی با بد قولی مواجه شدم که بسیار منو رنج داد!

----------


## Felony

:لبخند گشاده!: ما هم اومدیم و دوستان رو دیدیم ، و فقط از مدیران آقای مداح رو ملاقات کردیم ، آقای کشاورز هم علاوه بر اینکه خودشون نرسیدن ارواح و اجنه ی همراهشون هم که قرار بود حالی به مجلس بدن نتونستن تشریف بیارن ، البته مثل اینکه بعضی از دوستان آقای کشاورز رو ملاقات کردن ( آخه آقای کشاورز تو ترافیک مونده بود ) .

در هر صورت دیدار خوبی بود و بادوستان آشنا شدیم ، بحث هایی هم شد از جمله اینکه آقای صادقیان تاپیک آنتی ویروس ایمن رو بالا آورد و کمی در این مورد گفت و گو شد ، آقای مداح هم صحبت هایی راجع به سوالات دوستان کردند .

آقای صادقیان لطفا  این عکس ها رو بزار ببینیم چی شد .

انشاالله در دیدارهای بعدی دیگر دوستان رو ملاقات کنیم .

----------


## M-Gheibi

من هم از تمامی دوستانی که تشریف آوردند تشکر می کنم.
متأسفانه دیروز صبح مشکلی پیش اومد که تا ساعت 1:30 درگیرش بودم و به همین دلیل دیر رسیدم. با این وجود از همه عزیزان به خاطر تأخیرم پوزش میخوام.
انشالله در تجمعات بعدی مشکلی پیش نمیاد و به موقع میرسم.

موفق و پیروز باشید.

// 1. درسته که برای ناهار نرسیدم ولی هنوز سر قولم هستم! لینک کتاب آشپزی رو میگم...
// 2. البته ساعت 4 باز هم بعضی از آقایون رو زیارت کردم که باعث خوشحالی بود. :)
// 3. راستی اینکه ساعت 4 پایان کار نمایشگاه بود واقعاً بد بود. فکر می کردم برسم غرفه ها رو ببینم و برای همین زود از دوستان خداحافظی کردم که البته نشد و بدبختانه مجبور شدم امروز هم دوباره برم!

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

متاسفانه من هم سه روز رو تهران بودم و فقط روز پنج شنبه و شنبه رفتم نمایشگاه و جمعه به هر دری زدم نشد که بیام :ناراحت: . انشالا که در دفعات بعدی توفیق نصیبمون بشه.....

ولی نمی دونم چرا ساعت 4 نمایشگاه تخته میشد.برای شهرستانی ها که فقط یه روز میومدن و تا میرفتن بفهمن تموم میشد، افتضاح بود......

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.اینم لینک عکسها.امیدوارم لذت ببرید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ببخشید چون تعداد عکسها زیاد بود و حجمشون هم  زیاد ،مجبور شدم چند تیکه اش بکنم.
( قبلا فایلهای rar رو میشد تا 2 مگابایت upload کرد الان رسیده به 480 کیلوبایت!!)

----------


## vcldeveloper

آقای صادقیان، فکر کنم این دوربین شما بجای حالت تشخیص لبخند، حالت تشخیص اخم داشت (!!) هر جا ما به خاطر آفتاب اخم کردیم، یا در حال صحبت (همراه با اخم بودیم)، شما عکس گرفتید  :بامزه: 
دو عکس هم از لبخند های ما می گرفتید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام. آقا من مقصر نیستم دوستان بدجایی رو برای عکس انتخاب کردن.وگرنه تو عکسهای اول دوستان همه در حالت خندیدن هستند. :قهقهه:  :بامزه:

----------


## python dos

کوچکترین کسی هم که اومده بود من بودم و تنها کسی که زبانی غیر C#‎ کار میکرد :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## علیرضا مداح

حمیدرضا جان از بابت عکس ها ممنونم،
متاسفانه در گردهمایی امسال نا هماهنگی هایی رخ داد و بعضی دوستان هم از این قضیه گله مند هستند که البته ما این دوستان را درک می کنیم و به آن ها حق می دهیم، اما گاها" اتفاقات غیرمنتظره ای پیش می آید که واقغا" از دست هر کس خارج است، به هر حال از آقای غیبی و آقای کشاورز که با سختی های بسیار خود را به جمع رساندند سپاسگزارم و خوشحالم که توانستیم با این دوستان هم گشتی در نمایشگاه بزنیم،
از حمیدرضا جان هم به خاطر استقبال خوب ایشان از بنده و چندی از دوستان در غرفه شرکت تشکر می کنم؛
از مصاحبت با دوستان دیگر هم به شخصه، لذت و بهره بردم؛

پ.ن: علت نام بردن این دو عزیز(آقای کشاورز و آقای غیبی)، رفع گله مندی دوستان به سبب دیر حاضر شدن در گردهمایی بود،/

----------


## m.hamidreza

دوستان لطف کنن بر حسب شماره خودشون رو معرفی کنن:




 *M-Gheibi*ناشناسناشناسناشناسناشناسناشناسسیروانناشناسناشناس alireza_tavakolناشناسناشناسناشناسkernelناشناس*Mehdi Asgari**علی کشاورز**علیرضا مداح*ناشناسناشناسناشناس*mnajafi*ناشناسناشناسناشناسamirferdowsiناشناسناشناسpowerboy2988ناشناسناشناسناشناسناشناسناشناسناشناس
موفق باشید.

----------


## powerboy2988

29 منم!!! !!!!

----------


## Felony

> دوستان لطف کنن بر حسب شماره خودشون رو معرفی کنن:
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.


عکس ها 2 سری بودند ، این عکسی که شما گذاشتید سری دوم هست و تعدادی از دوستان تو این عکس حاضر نیستند چون نمایشگاه رو ترک کرده بودند ، لطفا یکی از عکس های سری اول که دوستان در محل گردهمایی نزدیک استخر هستند رو هم به همین شکل در بیارید و قرار بدید .

----------


## mnajafi

22 =mnajafi

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> سلام. آقا من مقصر نیستم دوستان بدجایی رو برای عکس انتخاب کردن.وگرنه تو عکسهای اول دوستان همه در حالت خندیدن هستند.


آره برای نمایشگاه کتاب هم دوستان نزدیک بود جلوی سطل آشغالی عکس بندازند :لبخند گشاده!: 
جدا اصلا هیچ کسی تو عکس دیده نمی شه. معلومه دیگه. چون ما نتونستیم بیایم عکستون خراب شد :بامزه:

----------


## gheysar14

خیلی دوست داشتم بیام ولی سعادت نصیبم نشد. اونجوری که من تو عکس دیدم خیلی از دوستان جدید به نظر میرسیدن انشاا... در برنامه های آتی دوستان رو ملاقات کنیم  :لبخند:

----------


## mpmsoft

منم 36  :بامزه:

----------


## Felony

شماره 17 آقای کشاورز و شماره 18 هم آقای مداح هستند .

----------


## Felony

این هم سری اول عکس ها ، دوستان لطف کنن خودشون رو بر اساس شماره معرفی کنن :



خودم هم شماره 13 هستم .

در ضمن تو این عکس ها بنده خدا آقای صادقیان عکاس بوده و خودشون تو این عکس هایی که برای معرفی گزاشتیم نبوده ، برای همین من یک عکس از ایشون که خودم تو نمایشگاه موقع بحث در مورد آنتی ویروس گرفتم رو قرار میدم تا ایشون هم معرفی بشن :

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دست همه دوستان درد نکنه.با وجود یک مقداری مشکل در هماهنگی ها ولی کلا خیلی خوب بود و با دوستان خوبی آشنا شدیم. انشاالله سال دیگه همایش رو جلوی غرفه سایت برنامه نویس برگزار کنیم.فکر کنم اگر بحث پرداخت هزینه هم مطرح بشه دوستان زیادی تمایل به انجام این کار دارند.من شخصا برای این موضوع داوطلب خواهم شد.

----------


## Felony

> دست همه دوستان درد نکنه.با وجود یک مقداری مشکل در هماهنگی ها ولی کلا خیلی خوب بود و با دوستان خوبی آشنا شدیم. انشاالله سال دیگه همایش رو جلوی غرفه سایت برنامه نویس برگزار کنیم.فکر کنم اگر بحث پرداخت هزینه هم مطرح بشه دوستان زیادی تمایل به انجام این کار دارند.من شخصا برای این موضوع داوطلب خواهم شد.


ایده ی بسیار خوبی هست ، بسیاری از دوستان هم حاظر به همکاری هستند ، من هم همینطور ، اینطوری خیلی خوب میشه .

----------


## python dos

منم مشما قرمز دستشه هستم

----------


## behnam-s

اسلاید عکسهای نمایشگاه




> انشاالله سال دیگه همایش رو جلوی غرفه سایت برنامه نویس برگزار کنیم.فکر کنم اگر بحث پرداخت هزینه هم مطرح بشه دوستان زیادی تمایل به انجام این کار دارند.من شخصا برای این موضوع داوطلب خواهم شد.


خیلی فکر خوبیه !. مطمئناًً خیلی از دوستان همکاری می کنن(تو همه جنبه ها).

----------


## niksoft

منم شماره 1 هستم (عکس اقای silversoft)
به نظر من هم پولی کردن عضویت کار جالبیه (به شرط اینکه هزینه بالا نباشه  :لبخند: )و مزایایی داره :
1 : مطالب سایت هدفمند تر میشه (با کمتر شدن تعداد اعضای گذری پست های اسپم کم میشه و سوالهای ابتدایی کمتر مطرح میشه  در نتیجه تمایل اعضا برای فعالیت بیشتر و ارتقای سطح کیفی مطالب بیشتر میشه )
2 : اگه بشه یه فضای ثابت (فیزیکی) برای دیدار بچه ها قرار داد تا بتونن به رد وبدل اطلاعات بپردازن خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> این هم سری اول عکس ها ، دوستان لطف کنن خودشون رو بر اساس شماره معرفی کنن


آقای SilverSoft سوال هوش مطرح می کنید؟ اینجا که 30 نفر حضور دارن، شما 31 تا شماره زدین! (شایدم چشای من درست عینک لازم داره، ولی خوب من که آقای کشاورز رو تو این عکس نتونستم تشخیص بدم) فکر کنم 28 و 17 واسه یه نفر بوده یا اینکه از اجنه های آقای کشاورز عکس گرفتین! 
جداً از اینکه تو جمع دوستان نتونستم باشم ناراحت شدم ولی ان شاا... تو همایشهای بعدی بتونم جمع تون رو از نزدیک ببینم ...

موفق باشید.

----------


## Felony

> آقای SilverSoft سوال هوش مطرح می کنید؟ اینجا که 30 نفر حضور دارن، شما 31 تا شماره زدین! (شایدم چشای من درست عینک لازم داره، ولی خوب من که آقای کشاورز رو تو این عکس نتونستم تشخیص بدم) فکر کنم 28 و 17 واسه یه نفر بوده یا اینکه از اجنه های آقای کشاورز عکس گرفتین! 
> جداً از اینکه تو جمع دوستان نتونستم باشم ناراحت شدم ولی ان شاا... تو همایشهای بعدی بتونم جمع تون رو از نزدیک ببینم ...
> 
> موفق باشید.


 :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  نه من عینک میخوام ! 
بله ، حواسم نبود یکی از دوستان رو 2 تا شماره گزاشتم ، شماره 17 و 28 یک نفر هست . ( فکر نکنید پارتی بازی شده فقط من عینک نداشتم )

آقای کشاورز تو این عکس نیستن ، این عکس رو در اول دیدار گرفتیم وآقای کشاورز همراه با ارواح همراه در ترافیک مونده بودن و هنوز به جمع نرسیده بودن .

----------


## kernel

تو عکس کنار استخر شماره 23
تو عکسی که آقای کشاورز هم اومدند شماره 14 هستم :|

ما که هر کی و دیدیم C#‎‎ کار بود بجز 1دونه لینوکسی - خبری از Embedded و دیگر دوستان نبود
بهتر بود اسمشو قرار ملاقات C#‎‎ کاران فارسی زبان میزاشتیم

----------


## Felony

> تو عکس کنار استخر شماره 23
> تو عکسی که آقای کشاورز هم اومدند شماره 14 هستم :|
> 
> ما که هر کی و دیدیم C#‎‎‎ کار بود بجز 1دونه لینوکسی - خبری از Embedded و دیگر دوستان نبود
> بهتر بود اسمشو قرار ملاقات C#‎‎‎ کاران فارسی زبان میزاشتیم


تو قسمت اول دیدار که بیشتر دوستان از بچه های بخش دلفی بودند .

----------


## h.alizadeh

عکسها برای منم extractنمیشه.




> به نظر من هم پولی کردن عضویت کار جالبیه (به شرط اینکه هزینه بالا نباشه )و مزایایی داره :
> 1 : مطالب سایت هدفمند تر میشه (با کمتر شدن تعداد اعضای گذری پست های اسپم کم میشه و سوالهای ابتدایی کمتر مطرح میشه در نتیجه تمایل اعضا برای فعالیت بیشتر و ارتقای سطح کیفی مطالب بیشتر میشه )


به نظرمن که عضویت پولی جالب نیست.

----------


## z_bluestar

متاسفــانه منم با تلاش هاي زيادي كه كردم نتونستم بيام . تمام روز هاي برگزاري نمايشگاه بوديم بجز جمعه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
متاسفانه يا خوشبختانه ساعت برگزاري قرار با آقاي كرامتي سر كلاس بوديم .

منم با قضيه پولي كردن سايت موافقم تا بشه يه سري خدمات بهتر عرضه بشه .
مثلا برگزاري سمينار هاي آموزشي توسط سايت

----------


## Felony

> به نظرمن که عضویت پولی جالب نیست.


چندین بار در این مورد بحث شده ، به نظر من و خیلی از دوستان پولی شدن سایت میتونه به هدفمند تر شدن سایت کمک کنه و در ضمن از بحث های بیهوده و اسپمر ها هم راحت میشیم .

فکر نمیکنم سالی یا ماهی چند هزارتومان برای عضویت هزینه ی سنگینی برای دوستان باشه ، عوضش در ارتقاء سطح انجمن و برنامه های جانبی برای اعضا پیشرفت چشمگیری میتونه رخ بده .

----------


## maysamscript

17 منم....

----------


## powerboy2988

> تو عکس کنار استخر شماره 23
> تو عکسی که آقای کشاورز هم اومدند شماره 14 هستم :|
> 
> ما که هر کی و دیدیم C#‎‎‎ کار بود بجز 1دونه لینوکسی - خبری از Embedded و دیگر دوستان نبود
> بهتر بود اسمشو قرار ملاقات C#‎‎‎ کاران فارسی زبان میزاشتیم


من كه n دفعه گفتم كه هم با Java , C#‎ , VB كار مي كنم و هم با تحليل و طراحي سيستم!!


پولي كردن قسمت هايي از سايت مي تونه جالب باشه ...
مانند مشاوره دادن و راهنمايي كردن كه مي تونه ساعتي باشه...
يا تالارهاي درخواست پروژه كه كسي خواست براش انجام بدن...و ....

امسال نمايشگاه چرا اينجوري بود؟؟ 
من هر سالي كه مي رفتم كلي انرژي مي گرفتم از محصولاتي كه ارائه مي دادند اما امسال همش تكراري بود و ايده اي به آدم نمي داد...

قبول دارين؟

----------


## z_bluestar

فكر مي كنم كه هر چي كه داره مي گذره  از بار علمي سايت كم ميشه . و در تالارها از بحث هاي تخصصي خبري نيست و مديران خيلي كم تر تو بحث ها شركت مي كنند .
شايد با كارهايي مثل پولي كردن سايت بشه به بالا رفتن سطح سايت كمك كرد

من يه تاپيك براي اين موضوع ايجاد كردم لطفا دوستان در اين گفتگو شركت كنند.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?p=858560

----------


## vcldeveloper

> کوچکترین کسی هم که اومده بود من بودم و تنها کسی که زبانی غیر C#‎‎ کار میکرد


نه، خیلی هایی که من دیدم، از جمله خودِ من #C کار نمی کنیم، و شما تنها فرد نبودید.

درباره دیر کردن بنده هم باید این مسئله رو توضیح بدم که من قرار بود ساعت 12:30 شب از لاهیجان با یکی از دوستان حرکت کنم، که ایشون به دلیل بارندگی شدید در آن زمان، و برخی همراهانی که داشتند، زمان حرکت را به 5:30 صبح تغییر دادند، و نهایتا ساعت 6:30 صبح دنبال من آمدند. در مسیر تا نزدیکی تهران مشکلی وجود نداشت، و پیش بینی من این بود که هر چند به دیدن غرفه های نمایشگاه نمی رسم، حداقل ساعت 12:15 به قرار می رسم، ولی چند کیلومتر مانده به تهران ترافیک های متعددی به بهانه های مختلف مثل تصادف ایجاد شد، و باعث شد ما همان بیرون تهران زمین گیر بشیم. وقتی هم که به زور و زحمت به تهران رسیدیم، ظهر بود و ترافیک داخل شهر وحشتناک. از طرفی دوستان من در نقطه دیگه ایی از تهران کار داشتند و من بعد از رسیدن به تهران از آنها جدا شدم و مجبور شدم با مترو و تاکسی خودم را به سختی در ساعت 2 بعد از ظهر به نمایشگاه برسونم. انتظار هم نداشتم که دوستان منتظر باشند، و تصورم این بود که حداکثر دو سه نفر از دوستان مثل آقای مداح یا آقای صادقیان را خواهم دید، چون من از صبح که با دوستان در تماس بودم، وضعیت جاده را به دوستان توضیح داده بودم، و این دوستان اطلاع داشتند که بعید هست با این وضعیت بنده قبل از ساعت 1 - 1:30 به نمایشگاه برسم.
در هر حال، از دوستانی که منتظر ماندند، عذر خواهی و از بابت انتظارشان تشکر می کنم.

از آقای صادقیان هم بابت عکس ها، و البته پذیرش ما در غرفه شرکت مهران رایانه که 2 سالی هست در نمایشگاه مزاحمشان می شویم، تشکر می کنم.

از سایر دوستان هم که به بنده لطف داشتند، ممنون و متشکرم.

راستی، شنیدم یکی دیگه از دوستان هم در کنار آقای صادقیان عکس می گرفتند، عکس های این دوستمون چی شدند؟!

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> منم شماره 1 هستم (عکس اقای silversoft)
> به نظر من هم پولی کردن عضویت کار جالبیه (به شرط اینکه هزینه بالا نباشه )و مزایایی داره :
> 1 : مطالب سایت هدفمند تر میشه (با کمتر شدن تعداد اعضای گذری پست های اسپم کم میشه و سوالهای ابتدایی کمتر مطرح میشه  در نتیجه تمایل اعضا برای فعالیت بیشتر و ارتقای سطح کیفی مطالب بیشتر میشه )
> 2 : اگه بشه یه فضای ثابت (فیزیکی) برای دیدار بچه ها قرار داد تا بتونن به رد وبدل اطلاعات بپردازن خیلی خوب میشه


خوبه :لبخند گشاده!: 
اوامر ديگه‌اي باشه؟! همين الان چند تا از اعضاي دائمي و پر و پا قرص اين سايت رو مي‌شناسم که دانشجو هستند  و  اصلا پولي واسه اين سايت و اون سايت ندارند که بپردازند!

----------


## niksoft

> خوبه
> اوامر ديگه‌اي باشه؟! همين الان چند تا از اعضاي دائمي و پر و پا قرص اين سايت رو مي‌شناسم که دانشجو هستند و اصلا پولي واسه اين سايت و اون سايت ندارند که بپردازند!


خانم محترم منظور از پولی بودن عضویت این نیست که شما ماهی 10 هزار تومان حق عضویت بدید .... فقط این میشه یه راهی برای متمایز کردن اعضای هدفمند از باقی اعضا
چطور شما برای شرکت در یک کلاس حاضرید هزینه 300-400 هزار تومان بپردازید ولی حاضر نیستید در قبال یادگیری سالی 10-20 هزار تومان حق عضویت بدید !!!!

در ضمن اگر عرضی باشه به مدیران سایت منتقل میشه !!

----------


## Pr0grammer

دوستان لطفا پست هایی که خارج از موضوع این تاپیک هست رو ارسال نکنید، آف تاپیک که شده، منحرفش دیگه نکنید  :لبخند گشاده!: 
می تونید موضوع عضویت {پولی} رو در این تاپیک مطرح کنید : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=192594

مرسی/

----------


## Felony

> قبول دارين؟


ایول زدی تو خال ، این چه وضع نمایشگاه بود ؟ فقط من با Surface مایکروسافت حال کردم بقیش یه مشت چرت و پرت بود .

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام
شماره 7 هم همم (سيروان عفيفي :تشویق: )

----------


## amirferdowsi

> دوستان لطف کنن بر حسب شماره خودشون رو معرفی کنن:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسعود غیبیناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهمهدی عسگریعلی کشاورزعلیرضا مداحناشناختهناشناختهناشناخته*mnajafi*ناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناخته powerboy2988ناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهناشناختهموفق باشید.


 
سلام
من هم از دیدار تمامی دوستان خوشحال شدم .
در این تصویر شماره 26 هم من هستم.

----------


## alireza_tavakol

توی این عکس شماره 10



توی این عکس شماره 11


توی این عکس من جلوی آقای صادقیان هستم ( پشتم به عکاس بوده :گیج:  )

----------


## hdv212

به جای اینکه دوستان هی پست بدن و خودشون رو معرفی کنن، همون عکس اولی که زیرش هی نوشته شده ناشناخته رو ویرایش کنید و نام اصلی دوستان رو بنویسید، مدیران سایت کمک کنن، چون ما دسترسی نداریم.

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

> خانم محترم منظور از پولی بودن عضویت این نیست که شما ماهی 10 هزار تومان حق عضویت بدید .... فقط این میشه یه راهی برای متمایز کردن اعضای هدفمند از باقی اعضا
> چطور شما برای شرکت در یک کلاس حاضرید هزینه 300-400 هزار تومان بپردازید ولی حاضر نیستید در قبال یادگیری سالی 10-20 هزار تومان حق عضویت بدید !!!!
> 
> در ضمن اگر عرضی باشه به مدیران سایت منتقل میشه !!


عرض کنم خدمتتون که من توي اون تاپيکي که در رابطه با پولي کردن سايت هست هم گفتم: بنده تا به حال 1 قرون خرج کلاس رفتن واسه برنامه نويسي نکرده‌ام. 
ضمنا اين عرض شما که به مديران فقط مربوط نمي‌شه که ميگيد اگه عرضي باشه به مدير منتقل مي‌شه. اين عرض همون بحث پوله که به همه ربط داره! مگه نه؟!

----------


## niksoft

> بنده تا به حال 1 قرون خرج کلاس رفتن واسه برنامه نويسي نکرده‌ام.


این به سلیقه ی شخصی خودتون مربوط میشه




> این عرض همون بحث پوله که به همه ربط داره! مگه نه؟!


اینو مطمئن باشید که اگه کسی واقعا برنامه نویس باشه با پرداخت این مبلغ مشکلی نداره !!

----------


## powerboy2988

> اینو مطمئن باشید که اگه کسی واقعا برنامه نویس باشه با پرداخت این مبلغ مشکلی نداره !!


چه ربطي داره؟؟ 

يعني هركسي پول بده برنامه نويسه و هر كسي هم نده برنامه نويس نيست!!! 

جالبه!!!  :قهقهه: 
واسه ادامه بحث هم بيا تو همون تاپيك مربوط به پولي كردن سايت
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=192594

----------


## m.hamidreza

> به جای اینکه دوستان هی پست بدن و خودشون رو معرفی کنن، همون عکس اولی که زیرش هی نوشته شده ناشناخته رو ویرایش کنید و نام اصلی دوستان رو بنویسید، مدیران سایت کمک کنن، چون ما دسترسی نداریم.


اگه همه اسامی رو میدونستیم که دیگه نمی پرسیدیم! فکر نمیکنم مدیران هم اسم 30 نفر رو بلد باشن....

----------


## hdv212

> اگه همه اسامی رو میدونستیم که دیگه نمی پرسیدیم! فکر نمیکنم مدیران هم اسم 30 نفر رو بلد باشن....


فعلا اون اسامی ای که مشخص هستند ویرایش بشه، بقیه هم کمک میکنن و کاملش میکنن، منتها همانطور که گفتم ما دسترسی نداریم.

----------


## m.hamidreza

> فعلا اون اسامی ای که مشخص هستند ویرایش بشه، بقیه هم کمک میکنن و کاملش میکنن، منتها همانطور که گفتم ما دسترسی نداریم.


کیا مشخص هستن؟ شما بگین من ویرایش میکنم.

----------


## hdv212

> کیا مشخص هستن؟ شما بگین من ویرایش میکنم.


مگه ندیدی دوستان شماره هاشونو معرفی میکنن ؟

----------


## m.hamidreza

> مگه ندیدی دوستان شماره هاشونو معرفی میکنن ؟


خوب اونایی که معرفی کردن رو من ویرایش کردم دیگه! هدف این هست که دوستان خودشون رو معرفی کنن و من ویرایش کنم...

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> چه ربطي داره؟؟ 
> 
> يعني هركسي پول بده برنامه نويسه و هر كسي هم نده برنامه نويس نيست!!!


خير منظورشون اين نيست.
منظورشون اينه كه از اين تفكر بيرون بياين كه هركي پول كلاس نده و تجربي يا خودش ياد بگيره يعني برنامه نويسه پس ترين تره. شما كلاس مي ري پول مي دي تجربه مي خري، آموزش مي خري. پس هم كسي كه پول داده ياد گرفته برنامه نويسه هم كسي كه به صورت تجربي ياد گرفته.

----------


## powerboy2988

> خير منظورشون اين نيست.
> منظورشون اينه كه از اين تفكر بيرون بياين كه هركي پول كلاس نده و تجربي يا خودش ياد بگيره يعني برنامه نويسه پس ترين تره. شما كلاس مي ري پول مي دي تجربه مي خري، آموزش مي خري. پس هم كسي كه پول داده ياد گرفته برنامه نويسه هم كسي كه به صورت تجربي ياد گرفته.


ممكنه جملتونو واضح تر بگين؟؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

با تشکر از تمامی دوستانی که در این گردهمایی شرکت کردند.
به امید دیدار دوستان در قرارهای بعدی...

----------

